# Iui November buddies?



## Angelique1

Hi,

We are starting our first round of iui in a few days! Just waiting AF (due nov 9, then injections start day #4!) and off we go!
Anyone else?


----------



## sadangel777

Hi Angelique,

I am having my very first IUI with injectables and Clomid in a couple of weeks!! I am currently CD4. I also have an HSG (lap & dye) scheduled Monday to make sure there aren't any blockages, etc., and DH has his first SA. 

I'm so excited about IUI &#8212; I'm on cloud nine!! So much better than having to take temps and squint over fertility monitor readings and check CM, etc. I can just relax and let the doctor work his magic!!

Are you nervous? I am a little. Wondering if DH will actually give me what I need for this; he's really not happy about it!


----------



## Em260

Hi ladies. I am also gearing up for my first IUI in November. I have a HSG scheduled for Tuesday and DH is having his SA on Friday. We'll meet with the doctor Monday on the 15th to go over the game plan and figure out which meds I'll be taking. Fingers crossed that my HSG and DH's SA results come back normal. 

Sadangel, I'm also sooo excited about relaxing and letting the doctor do all of the monitoring. I do feel a little nervous about the HSG but I've read that the IUI is pretty painless and not much worse than a pap smear.


----------



## sadangel777

Hiya Em, I've read similar things and am also scared of the HSG which I have scheduled for Monday.

However, today DH and I had a huge fight. Apparently he didn't realize IUI was a week after my HSG and he doesn't think I need to go that route and isn't happy. He is fine with NTNPing forever and if it never happens, great. His words: "If it happens, great, if not, great." :cry:

I told him I'm not paying $250 and going through an HSG if it's not progressing to an IUI. :cry:


----------



## Em260

sadangel777 said:


> Hiya Em, I've read similar things and am also scared of the HSG which I have scheduled for Monday.
> 
> However, today DH and I had a huge fight. Apparently he didn't realize IUI was a week after my HSG and he doesn't think I need to go that route and isn't happy. He is fine with NTNPing forever and if it never happens, great. His words: "If it happens, great, if not, great." :cry:
> 
> I told him I'm not paying $250 and going through an HSG if it's not progressing to an IUI. :cry:

:hugs: Sorry you are going through this. Is it possible that he is just stressed out about all of this? I have a friend that went through IVF and her DH was really stressed about having to "perform" on demand and it caused a lot of fights for them. Maybe you can talk about it after you have both calmed down from your fight. 

I think I would still go ahead with the HSG since it has to be done sometime between CD 5-10. Otherwise if DH comes around in the next week and you haven't had it done you would have to wait until next month.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Em. I talked to him earlier; he said I can go ahead and do what I want. He's just throwing a fit about it. Maybe he will get over it ...

I'm still getting the HSG done, and his sample for the SA is due Monday as well &#8212; he better put something in that cup!!!


----------



## Em260

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, Em. I talked to him earlier; he said I can go ahead and do what I want. He's just throwing a fit about it. Maybe he will get over it ...
> 
> I'm still getting the HSG done, and his sample for the SA is due Monday as well &#8212; he better put something in that cup!!!

Ok good that you talked about it. Men deal with stress in different ways and to be honest can be huge babies about all of this stuff. Can you imagine if they had to go to a yearly urologist appointment like we do with the gyno? 

Good luck with the HSG tomorrow. I have mine on Tuesday. I'm not looking forward to it but the good thing is that the results are instant. No waiting for lab results at least.


----------



## Lindsayb721

Hi Ladies!

I am on my second IUI this month. I finished my clomid last friday. I will be having my ultra sound Wednesday which will determine my trigger shot and IUI start date. 

Hoping this round works! I would love buddies who are doing the same thing!

My husband and I both have unexplained infertility. Everything is normal with us both. This is our Anniversary month and my Grandparents who had been married in October. It is a good month! So we are hoping this month is a go!

TTC- 1 year without meds. 
1 Round IUI- Unsuccessful


----------



## sadangel777

Em, thanks for understanding! He tried to give the SA today and couldn't ... he's going to give it another go on Thursday but I have a feeling if he can't do it at home, then on the day of the IUI if he has to do it in the office (not sure how that works) he really won't be able to do it! The nurse was nice when I called, and said we will plan for the IUI and if he can't do it, then intercourse will be the back-up plan. So I'll still get the trigger shot and follicle scan, but may have to do it the old-fashioned way. I'm OK with that; I just want a good chance!

Had the HSG today; wasn't as bad as I expected. It did hurt, but it wasn't unbearable. I took Naproxen 30 minutes prior because I'm a sissy!! I'm not sore at all now; it lasted maybe 30 seconds and he was done. He didn't tell me he was putting the dye in, so at the time I kept thinking it was going to get worse and I was scared!! So don't be scared; the doc may not give you a heads-up when the dye goes in and it will be over very soon!!!

Lindsay, welcome! I hope this round works for you! I know how frustrating it is to TTC with no luck. I really feel good about this month, for some reason! Magical October. :flower:

:dust: all around!


----------



## Em260

sadangel777 said:


> Em, thanks for understanding! He tried to give the SA today and couldn't ... he's going to give it another go on Thursday but I have a feeling if he can't do it at home, then on the day of the IUI if he has to do it in the office (not sure how that works) he really won't be able to do it! The nurse was nice when I called, and said we will plan for the IUI and if he can't do it, then intercourse will be the back-up plan. So I'll still get the trigger shot and follicle scan, but may have to do it the old-fashioned way. I'm OK with that; I just want a good chance!
> 
> Had the HSG today; wasn't as bad as I expected. It did hurt, but it wasn't unbearable. I took Naproxen 30 minutes prior because I'm a sissy!! I'm not sore at all now; it lasted maybe 30 seconds and he was done. He didn't tell me he was putting the dye in, so at the time I kept thinking it was going to get worse and I was scared!! So don't be scared; the doc may not give you a heads-up when the dye goes in and it will be over very soon!!!
> 
> Lindsay, welcome! I hope this round works for you! I know how frustrating it is to TTC with no luck. I really feel good about this month, for some reason! Magical October. :flower:
> 
> :dust: all around!

Ok, thank you for the info. I have my appointment tomorrow at 10:30am so I'll update when I get back. Sorry about DH I'm sure that was frustrating for you. Does your clinic allow for the sperm sample to be done at home and then brought in? My clinic will allow it if the man is unable to give the sample in the office. Of course they prefer to have it done in the office but I inquired about it because my DH was curious. It is only done in extreme cases. Or maybe there is some way you can freeze some sperm to use for future IUIs?


----------



## Em260

Lindsayb721 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am on my second IUI this month. I finished my clomid last friday. I will be having my ultra sound Wednesday which will determine my trigger shot and IUI start date.
> 
> Hoping this round works! I would love buddies who are doing the same thing!
> 
> My husband and I both have unexplained infertility. Everything is normal with us both. This is our Anniversary month and my Grandparents who had been married in October. It is a good month! So we are hoping this month is a go!
> 
> TTC- 1 year without meds.
> 1 Round IUI- Unsuccessful

Welcome Lindsay! Ooh October is a very special month. I hope you get an anniversary month BFP! It's so good to hear about the IUI process from people who are going through the same thing.


----------



## sadangel777

Em260 said:


> Ok, thank you for the info. I have my appointment tomorrow at 10:30am so I'll update when I get back. Sorry about DH I'm sure that was frustrating for you. Does your clinic allow for the sperm sample to be done at home and then brought in? My clinic will allow it if the man is unable to give the sample in the office. Of course they prefer to have it done in the office but I inquired about it because my DH was curious. It is only done in extreme cases. Or maybe there is some way you can freeze some sperm to use for future IUIs?

He was allowed to do the sample at home as long as we dropped it off within an hour ... and he couldn't do it at home! I don't know how they do it the day of the IUI but I know if he is having problems doing it at home, he'll really have problems the day of the IUI!!

Hope tomorrow goes smoothly for you with great results! :flower:


----------



## Em260

sadangel777 said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, thank you for the info. I have my appointment tomorrow at 10:30am so I'll update when I get back. Sorry about DH I'm sure that was frustrating for you. Does your clinic allow for the sperm sample to be done at home and then brought in? My clinic will allow it if the man is unable to give the sample in the office. Of course they prefer to have it done in the office but I inquired about it because my DH was curious. It is only done in extreme cases. Or maybe there is some way you can freeze some sperm to use for future IUIs?
> 
> He was allowed to do the sample at home as long as we dropped it off within an hour ... and he couldn't do it at home! I don't know how they do it the day of the IUI but I know if he is having problems doing it at home, he'll really have problems the day of the IUI!!
> 
> Hope tomorrow goes smoothly for you with great results! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm just happy that it's in the morning so I don't have to wait around all day thinking about it. 

Ugh so the home thing doesn't matter :(. Well, I would definitely ask your doctor about freezing some when he is able to produce a sample so that hopefully it can be used for a future IUI. It might take some of the pressure off of him if he has a lot of time to produce the sample. Instead of having to have it done on one specific day. Just another thought, my friend that went through this with her hubby when they were doing IVF ended up going to couples therapy and they were able to work through his issues.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, those are some good ideas!! Especially the freezing one. He isn't as ready to be a dad as I am to be a mom, so that doesn't help. But we both can't get what we want; there isn't much of a compromise in this situation. But I feel hopeful because at least I'll know when I'm OVing and can try to time BD appropriately even if the IUI doesn't work out.


----------



## Em260

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, those are some good ideas!! Especially the freezing one. He isn't as ready to be a dad as I am to be a mom, so that doesn't help. But we both can't get what we want; there isn't much of a compromise in this situation. But I feel hopeful because at least I'll know when I'm OVing and can try to time BD appropriately even if the IUI doesn't work out.

The monitoring for ovulation is what I'm really looking forward to as well. It's been so frustrating using OPKs and hoping that we're getting it right. 
It seems like a lot of DHs aren't very enthusiastic about fertility treatments. It seems like they are slower to process everything whereas women are more like let's get this show on the road. Hopefully your DH will come around.


----------



## Lindsayb721

Em260 said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am on my second IUI this month. I finished my clomid last friday. I will be having my ultra sound Wednesday which will determine my trigger shot and IUI start date.
> 
> Hoping this round works! I would love buddies who are doing the same thing!
> 
> My husband and I both have unexplained infertility. Everything is normal with us both. This is our Anniversary month and my Grandparents who had been married in October. It is a good month! So we are hoping this month is a go!
> 
> TTC- 1 year without meds.
> 1 Round IUI- Unsuccessful
> 
> Welcome Lindsay! Ooh October is a very special month. I hope you get an anniversary month BFP! It's so good to hear about the IUI process from people who are going through the same thing.Click to expand...

THank you Em260! I agree, I think October is going to be all of our Months! I am so glad to have found ladies going through the same thing! It helps so much! :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies, can I join?

I am scheduled for my IUI later this month. I am just waiting for my period to start then I will do femara cd 3-7 and then start follistim injections on cd 8 till when ever they decide. I am nervous. I believe we might just have one shot at this as it is running us almost 4000 to do it. DH says we will try it once then we will have to save for IVF b/c it is just to expensive. The meds are outrageously expensive. Anyway if it works it will be worth it!


----------



## Em260

Welcome, ttcbaby117! I hope this cycle is it for you! I hear ya on the expense of this. It's crazy how much it costs! We don't have any IVF coverage either so we'll be trying IUI first.


----------



## Em260

I had my HSG this morning and everything looks great!! My tube is open so that was such a relief to hear. The actual procedure was so fast. We're meeting with the RE on Monday to decide the next step. 

Ladies, were any of you offered the chance to do unmedicated IUIs? I ovulate on my own so I'm just wondering if I really need to do a medicated IUI.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I believe they medicate to increase your chance of a nicely matured egg and to better time the IUI....but ask the re about it, they might go for it!


----------



## Cazmania

Hi Ladies

Hope I can join in?

I am meeting with a new RE (already seen two FS this year) on Friday to discuss IUI. I am already on CD4 of this cycle, so I don't think anything will happen this month, unless I can talk the RE into a natural IUI around time of ovulation. Hoping to really get the ball rolling for November. I must say - I am quite excited by the whole thing, I just hope it works as we have no insurance coverage and IVF is just not an option for us.
My OH has low morphology, but incredibly high sperm count (his last was 600 million) so I believe that the 500 million or so mis-shaped swimmers are just blocking the way for the healthy sperm (wishful thinking?). I have also been tested and everything is perfecto!

We have been trying for 16 months with not even a hint of a BFP.


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome caz.....


----------



## Cazmania

Thanks:hi:


----------



## sadangel777

Em260 said:


> I had my HSG this morning and everything looks great!! My tube is open so that was such a relief to hear. The actual procedure was so fast. We're meeting with the RE on Monday to decide the next step.
> 
> Ladies, were any of you offered the chance to do unmedicated IUIs? I ovulate on my own so I'm just wondering if I really need to do a medicated IUI.

Hi Em, I'm so glad your HSG went well!! :happydance: No blockages is always good!!

No, my doc didn't offer unmedicated IUI; however, I was diagnosed beforehand with anovulation so I knew I'd need it anyway. I think it gives you more chances because you will probably get more eggs, etc.


----------



## sadangel777

Cazmania said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope I can join in?
> 
> I am meeting with a new RE (already seen two FS this year) on Friday to discuss IUI. I am already on CD4 of this cycle, so I don't think anything will happen this month, unless I can talk the RE into a natural IUI around time of ovulation. Hoping to really get the ball rolling for November. I must say - I am quite excited by the whole thing, I just hope it works as we have no insurance coverage and IVF is just not an option for us.
> My OH has low morphology, but incredibly high sperm count (his last was 600 million) so I believe that the 500 million or so mis-shaped swimmers are just blocking the way for the healthy sperm (wishful thinking?). I have also been tested and everything is perfecto!
> 
> We have been trying for 16 months with not even a hint of a BFP.

Welcome, Caz! Wow, high sperm count is fantastic!! Maybe IUI will do the trick for you; I'm sorry you have been trying so long with no luck. :hugs: If they get those millions right in there at the right time, it sounds very promising that you will get a BFP! I hope you get it soon!


----------



## Cazmania

sadangel777 said:


> Cazmania said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope I can join in?
> 
> I am meeting with a new RE (already seen two FS this year) on Friday to discuss IUI. I am already on CD4 of this cycle, so I don't think anything will happen this month, unless I can talk the RE into a natural IUI around time of ovulation. Hoping to really get the ball rolling for November. I must say - I am quite excited by the whole thing, I just hope it works as we have no insurance coverage and IVF is just not an option for us.
> My OH has low morphology, but incredibly high sperm count (his last was 600 million) so I believe that the 500 million or so mis-shaped swimmers are just blocking the way for the healthy sperm (wishful thinking?). I have also been tested and everything is perfecto!
> 
> We have been trying for 16 months with not even a hint of a BFP.
> 
> Welcome, Caz! Wow, high sperm count is fantastic!! Maybe IUI will do the trick for you; I'm sorry you have been trying so long with no luck. :hugs: If they get those millions right in there at the right time, it sounds very promising that you will get a BFP! I hope you get it soon!Click to expand...

Hi Sadangel - thanks for your response. I am being quite the optimist this week and have been thinking the same thing, although I dont really want to allow myself to think this way as I am so scared that I jinx myself. 

How have you been finding the IUI procedure so far? Who DPIUI or how far in your cycle are you?

I just checked my dates and average ovulation and if the doc agrees to try a completely unmedicated round of IUI, I could be having my first round next week sometime - EEK! Lets hope hubby's numbers stay up there and that the doc agrees to it.


----------



## sadangel777

So far, I took my Clomid on CD3-7 and I will have my first follicle scan on Monday. DH was supposed to give a sample for SA, but he wasn't able to do it &#8212; he's going to try again, but I'm really doubtful. He doesn't want me to have an IUI and he thinks I'm being too aggressive with regards to the fertility treatment. :( The nurse said we will plan for the IUI next week if my follicles are mature, and if DH can't give a sample, we will have to use BD as a back-up plan.

I was really looking forward to the IUI, but if DH will agree to BD on that day and I still get my injection, I think I'll still have a very good chance. But I'm nervous, too!! 

I hope you get to do your IUI this month; lots of luck!!


----------



## Em260

Cazmania said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope I can join in?
> 
> I am meeting with a new RE (already seen two FS this year) on Friday to discuss IUI. I am already on CD4 of this cycle, so I don't think anything will happen this month, unless I can talk the RE into a natural IUI around time of ovulation. Hoping to really get the ball rolling for November. I must say - I am quite excited by the whole thing, I just hope it works as we have no insurance coverage and IVF is just not an option for us.
> My OH has low morphology, but incredibly high sperm count (his last was 600 million) so I believe that the 500 million or so mis-shaped swimmers are just blocking the way for the healthy sperm (wishful thinking?). I have also been tested and everything is perfecto!
> 
> We have been trying for 16 months with not even a hint of a BFP.

Welcome, Caz! Those numbers are amazing!! I think you have a great chance this month! I hope you get to do an unmedicated one this cycle. I'm planning to ask my RE the same thing for this month since I am already cycle day 11 it's too late to start any meds. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Cazmania said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope I can join in?
> 
> I am meeting with a new RE (already seen two FS this year) on Friday to discuss IUI. I am already on CD4 of this cycle, so I don't think anything will happen this month, unless I can talk the RE into a natural IUI around time of ovulation. Hoping to really get the ball rolling for November. I must say - I am quite excited by the whole thing, I just hope it works as we have no insurance coverage and IVF is just not an option for us.
> My OH has low morphology, but incredibly high sperm count (his last was 600 million) so I believe that the 500 million or so mis-shaped swimmers are just blocking the way for the healthy sperm (wishful thinking?). I have also been tested and everything is perfecto!
> 
> We have been trying for 16 months with not even a hint of a BFP.

Welcome Caz! I agree! THose numbers are fantastic! I hope this works for you! I undersant the trying without any luck at all. My DH and I have both been tested and everything is perfect.


----------



## Lindsayb721

Hi All!

So I had my Ultra sound and bloodwork today and I have 4 follies. My DR wants me to wait until tomorrow to do my trigger since 2 are 14 1 is 16 and 1 is 18 so they will be at 20. So I am looking at an IUI date of Saturday! I am so excited! Fingers crossed that it goes well! 4 is good right? My doctor didn't tell me any of this info last month so I am not sure how to process it. :)


----------



## Cazmania

Em260 said:


> Cazmania said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope I can join in?
> 
> I am meeting with a new RE (already seen two FS this year) on Friday to discuss IUI. I am already on CD4 of this cycle, so I don't think anything will happen this month, unless I can talk the RE into a natural IUI around time of ovulation. Hoping to really get the ball rolling for November. I must say - I am quite excited by the whole thing, I just hope it works as we have no insurance coverage and IVF is just not an option for us.
> My OH has low morphology, but incredibly high sperm count (his last was 600 million) so I believe that the 500 million or so mis-shaped swimmers are just blocking the way for the healthy sperm (wishful thinking?). I have also been tested and everything is perfecto!
> 
> We have been trying for 16 months with not even a hint of a BFP.
> 
> Welcome, Caz! Those numbers are amazing!! I think you have a great chance this month! I hope you get to do an unmedicated one this cycle. I'm planning to ask my RE the same thing for this month since I am already cycle day 11 it's too late to start any meds. Best of luck to you!!!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed we both get what we want. I dont see what harm it can do, if anything its just putting the swimmers closers to their target. 
When do you see your RE?


----------



## Cazmania

Lindsayb721 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So I had my Ultra sound and bloodwork today and I have 4 follies. My DR wants me to wait until tomorrow to do my trigger since 2 are 14 1 is 16 and 1 is 18 so they will be at 20. So I am looking at an IUI date of Saturday! I am so excited! Fingers crossed that it goes well! 4 is good right? My doctor didn't tell me any of this info last month so I am not sure how to process it. :)

Oh wow - 14 follicles, thats amazing. Clomid sure has worked for you. I hope the IUI brings the same kind of luck and you get your BFP! Are you giving yourself the trigger?


----------



## sadangel777

Update: DH did the SA!!!! :happydance:

Won't have results for a few days, but I am still in shock that he did it!!!

We had a talk, and may end up BDing on the day of the injection instead of IUI. A good compromise, I think. I go in Monday for my first follicle scan! :cloud9:


----------



## Cazmania

Yay, yay, yay! It must be so hard for them - ha ha. 

Good luck for your scan. Doesnt it just feel like time moves so slowly when waiting on results and testing etc.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Caz! Yes, the time moves soooo slow!!!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Cazmania said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> So I had my Ultra sound and bloodwork today and I have 4 follies. My DR wants me to wait until tomorrow to do my trigger since 2 are 14 1 is 16 and 1 is 18 so they will be at 20. So I am looking at an IUI date of Saturday! I am so excited! Fingers crossed that it goes well! 4 is good right? My doctor didn't tell me any of this info last month so I am not sure how to process it. :)
> 
> Oh wow - 14 follicles, thats amazing. Clomid sure has worked for you. I hope the IUI brings the same kind of luck and you get your BFP! Are you giving yourself the trigger?Click to expand...

Oh only 4 the 14 was the size :) but I think it has worked so far. Thanks! Yes I give myself my trigger shot


----------



## Cazmania

Sorry, I meant 4, major typo! Good luck with administering the shot. I don't think I cld ever do it. I can't even do the epi pen and that's life or death! Big wimp!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Cazmania said:


> Sorry, I meant 4, major typo! Good luck with administering the shot. I don't think I cld ever do it. I can't even do the epi pen and that's life or death! Big wimp!

No worries! I am a big wimp too! If I can't do it I will make my hubby do it! LOL :)


----------



## Lindsayb721

sadangel777 said:


> Update: DH did the SA!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Won't have results for a few days, but I am still in shock that he did it!!!
> 
> We had a talk, and may end up BDing on the day of the injection instead of IUI. A good compromise, I think. I go in Monday for my first follicle scan! :cloud9:

Yay!! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Wow, so many good things happening in this thread!
Lindsay, 4 follies is great! I hope everything goes smoothly on Saturday. It's so exciting that you will be in the TWW soon!

Sadangel, so happy your DH was able to do the SA! That is a huge step in the right direction for you guys. 

Caz, I'm meeting with my RE on Monday. DH is doing his SA tomorrow so the RE will have all of our test results by then.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lindsay - wow 4 is awesome...good luck in your iui..please let us know how it goes!

Sadangel - awesome he did the sa!


G/L Em please let us know how the appt goes.

anyone know the difference between follistim and gonal f?


----------



## Cazmania

Lets hope we all get what we so desperately want. 

Em - good luck with your app on Monday. I am meeting with a new RE, but have already had two rounds of testing this year (both DH and I), so I am hoping that we can actually talk about our plan of action and not have to do all the testing again. I just want to get started . . . . . So excited for tomorrow.


----------



## tearbb21

Hey Ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join! I am getting ready to start my first IUI in Nov u(i think!). I am 26 and DH is 27. We have a 10 month old son who was conceived 4 months after going off the pill. We have been trying for baby#2 for a few months and I went to the doc just to get bloodwork done even though I know we hadn't been trying that long. Anyways found out I have low ovarian reserve! My AMH was .91. FSH was 9.3. Doc said I was lucky I got pregnant so easily with my son. She strongly suggests doing IUI with injectables. DH went to have his sperm analysis done yesterday. I honestly was expecting everything to be amazing since we have a baby but his results didn't come back that great. He has a super high count (170 million) but only 12% motility...so a total of 20 million motile sperm. Is that good enough for an IUI? Has any of your docs said anything about what their standards are? I have googled the crap out of this online and it seems like after they do the wash you lose 50% of sperm. So if he has 20 million motile then after wash would be like maybe 10 million motile? Is that ok? Thanks girls!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome tear - I dont have any answers for you as I am unsure about what you are asking...but i wanted to say hi and hope that someone can answer your questions.


----------



## Cazmania

Hi Tear

I have not quite started the IUI procedure myself (appointment is tomorrow), but I wanted to say welcome to the thread and I am sure one of the ladies here could shed come light on the matter for you. 

I may have some info after tomorrow because I am also interested to know how the sperm wash procedure works and what it really means for the sperm. I was under the impression that they could remove all the wonky sperm and only put the good ones back in, but apparently that is not the case at all (if only it was so simple).

Good luck to you


----------



## tearbb21

thank you for your reply! Good luck at your appt tom! Ya i would be interested to know what your doc says! Online it says that most docs want a minimum of 10 million good swimming sperm for a successful IUI. Other sites say 5 million. Not sure what to think!


----------



## Cazmania

Well, looks like I'll be joining you ladies that are getting IUI this month. Had my app with the RE today and he believes that we have a good chance with natural IUI and we are starting tomorrow am - YAY YAY YAY. Wish me luck!

Tear - I totally forgot to find out how the numbers work after the wash - there was just so much information being thrown at me. I will try remember to find out tomorrow.


----------



## Em260

Welcome, tear. I'm just starting the process so I don't know very much about the numbers. I have an appointment with the RE on Monday so hopefully I will have more info. 

Caz, great news!! Hope everything goes well today!

As for me, DH wasn't able to do the SA yesterday :(. We were hoping to have it done yesterday to have the results when we meet with the RE on Monday. And I was hoping that since I should be ovulating Monday or Tuesday that the RE would let us do an unmedicated IUI this week. I don't think that is going to happen now :(. Oh, well I'm trying not to be too disappointed.


----------



## Lindsayb721

So I just had my iui! I think it went really well DH gave 74 million with 54% motility with an overall grade a. My dr said I had a ton of discharge (tmi) but that was a really good sign. Hoping that with my 4 follicles and his 74 million we will get our bfp this month! Here's to the longest 2 weeks


----------



## Em260

Lindsayb721 said:


> So I just had my iui! I think it went really well DH gave 74 million with 54% motility with an overall grade a. My dr said I had a ton of discharge (tmi) but that was a really good sign. Hoping that with my 4 follicles and his 74 million we will get our bfp this month! Here's to the longest 2 weeks

Yayy congrats!! Those numbers sound great!! Hope the tww passes quickly for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats lindsay


----------



## Cazmania

Hello ladies, how is everyone today?

So I had my first IUI today. Had one follicle at 19mm, all 3 layers of lining and tons of fertile CM, so doc decided to proceed with IUI today in anticipation of natural ovulation in the next couple of days. It is only cd8, so I hope it's not too early. Hubby sperm was 77 million with 70% motility. Our doc even let us have a look at them under the microscope and they looked good. Amazing to see. 
I am continuing to use the cbfm and opk's which we are expecting to be positive tomorrow, but if it is late this month (I usually get a pos cd9) we will do another insemination then. Doc said all sign point to ov in the next 48 hours though. Fingers crossed. 

Been cramping and spotting since the IUI - has anyone else experienced this? 

Lindsay - how are you feeling? How did you find the IUI?


----------



## Em260

Congrats Caz!! That is so cool you got to look under the microscope!


----------



## Cazmania

It was def interesting to see! 

No smiley this am (boo), but got a high on my CBFM. Looks like we'll def be doing another IUI mon/tue. Atleast there are an army of swimmers waiting for an egg should anything happen between now and then. That and ofcourse we will DTD just as a back up although not sure how successful this is with my borderline hostile mucus (TMI - sorry)

Whats up with everyone else?


----------



## Cazmania

Lindsay - did you doctor tell you when to start with HPT?


----------



## sadangel777

Hi guys, just a heads up that I'm not getting an IUI this month.

DH did his SA and it came back normal, and we are compromising on Clomid with trigger for a few months. I feel very positive though. :) I'm relieved not having to keep track of OV myself any more!

I wish you guys lots of luck on your IUIs!!


----------



## Cazmania

That's great news! Good luck!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sadangel - well glad you guys came to a compromise. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks guys!!

Looks like I have 2 follicles, one is 15 and one is 20 so they triggered me today. 

Doc said I should OV Friday or Saturday. So I'm going to shoot for BD tomorrow and Saturday, what do you think?


----------



## Cazmania

I think you should start tonight and go right through till Saturday - remember, you want the swimmers waiting for the egg.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I would start tonight or tomorrow and continue on through saturday as you DH SA was fine. I would only do every other day if there were issues with his SA.

Good Luck!


----------



## sadangel777

KK guys thanks!!


----------



## Em260

Hi everyone. Well, I met with my RE on Monday and got some bad news. I have a huge cyst on my left ovary that is suspicious for malignancy. I have a history of ovarian cancer and lost my right ovary six years ago so this is not good. I'm meeting with an oncologist today to discuss surgery. I met with a new RE yesterday that works with ovarian cancer patients. Our plan is to start a cycle of IVF asap so that I can get some eggs and have some embryos on ice in case I lose my ovary in surgery. So obviously I won't be doing IUI in November anymore but I will be cheering you all on from the sidelines. Crazy how much my life has changed in the past three days.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Em...sorry to hear about this news....please let us know how it is all going.


----------



## Cazmania

Oh no Em - that is just terrible news, so sorry to hear.


----------



## sadangel777

So sorry to hear that, Em. :hugs:


----------



## sadangel777

Is anyone else on Gonal F for trigger, and if so, have you had really sore muscles? My shoulders / neck hurt to the touch! I had my trigger on Wednesday.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sad - no I have never heard of that...maybe call your re and ask just to see what it might be.

afm - I am feeling impatient...I am on day 3 of the femara and want this cycle to just hurry up so i can get my bfp...LOL


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks; it went away thankfully! The weird side effects of fertility meds ...

I hear you, TTCbaby! I am in the 2WW but pretty sure I'm out since DH has been having this problem 'finishing' the job, and the day he did finish the job was 6 or 7 days before ovulation ... :( I hope some swimmers were still alive but I'm very doubtful. So I'm waiting for next cycle, round 4 of Clomid and round 2 with injections. Not going to start BDing until they give me the shot, since the first time is usually like clockwork and every subsequent time not so much. ...

I swear, in January (round 6 of Clomid) I'm going to have an IUI if he still has these problems and I don't have a BFP by then!!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Hi all! I just wanted to check in! Em I am sorry to hear that!

I have been lurking and not posting lol. I'm 9 days past my iui I haven't really noticed any symptoms that I can think of although anything that could be a symptom I'm saying it isn't incase my beta is bfn Saturday so I don't look crazy lol.

I hope everyone else in their 2ww is doing well!


----------



## Cazmania

TWW? Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock . . . . . why does it always have to drag by?


----------



## Lindsayb721

Cazmania said:


> Hello ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> So I had my first IUI today. Had one follicle at 19mm, all 3 layers of lining and tons of fertile CM, so doc decided to proceed with IUI today in anticipation of natural ovulation in the next couple of days. It is only cd8, so I hope it's not too early. Hubby sperm was 77 million with 70% motility. Our doc even let us have a look at them under the microscope and they looked good. Amazing to see.
> I am continuing to use the cbfm and opk's which we are expecting to be positive tomorrow, but if it is late this month (I usually get a pos cd9) we will do another insemination then. Doc said all sign point to ov in the next 48 hours though. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Been cramping and spotting since the IUI - has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Lindsay - how are you feeling? How did you find the IUI?

I am doing ok Caz thanks for asking! Trying not to symptom spot check but its hard. The IUI went well much quicker then last Month. I had tons of fertile cm and with my four follicles and my hubbys count I am hoping this month works! I did have cramping after the IUI and spotting that day which the nurse said was normal but I haven't had any since. 

How are you doing Caz?


----------



## Lindsayb721

Cazmania said:


> TWW? Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock . . . . . why does it always have to drag by?

Seriously! Last week seemed to go by quicker for me because I was not at work. Now this is all I can think about! Hoping this week speeds up soon! How are you doing?


----------



## wristwatch24

Can I join? I will be having an IUI in November. Waiting for AF to show in the next week or so and then getting started. Good luck to everyone! 

I also have been taking a break from BnB since about August, so I want to try to come back in for more support. All of my TTC buddies have gotten pregnant and communication has kinda stopped unfortunately, so I am hoping to make some new friends. :)


----------



## Lindsayb721

wristwatch24 said:


> Can I join? I will be having an IUI in November. Waiting for AF to show in the next week or so and then getting started. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> I also have been taking a break from BnB since about August, so I want to try to come back in for more support. All of my TTC buddies have gotten pregnant and communication has kinda stopped unfortunately, so I am hoping to make some new friends. :)

Welcome Wristwatch! How exciting! Are you doing clomid or injectables? And I am looking to meet new friends as well! I am currently on my 2ww after my 2nd iui. I am excited to see how yours goes! :)

TTC-1.5 years
Married for 6 years :)
IUI 1 September- Clomid and Trigger :bfn:
IUi 2 October- Clomid and Trigger-? 
Follow my TTC journal! :)


----------



## Cazmania

Lindsayb721 said:


> Cazmania said:
> 
> 
> TWW? Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock . . . . . why does it always have to drag by?
> 
> Seriously! Last week seemed to go by quicker for me because I was not at work. Now this is all I can think about! Hoping this week speeds up soon! How are you doing?Click to expand...

Every month the tww gets longer and longer for me. Only a few more days for you though, right?


----------



## Cazmania

Welcome wristwatch, I was actually more of a bnb stalker than a participant over the last year and would always see your posts, I actually thought you had gotten your BFP as I didnt see you around anymore (makes me sound like a REAL stalker - ha ha). 
Whats your course of action for IUI? I am doing 3 -4 rounds of unmedicated IUI before exploring other options (medicated rounds) as we too are unexplained (we have a son already)


----------



## Lindsayb721

Cazmania said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cazmania said:
> 
> 
> TWW? Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock . . . . . why does it always have to drag by?
> 
> Seriously! Last week seemed to go by quicker for me because I was not at work. Now this is all I can think about! Hoping this week speeds up soon! How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Every month the tww gets longer and longer for me. Only a few more days for you though, right?Click to expand...

Yup! Saturday! I would test early but I am too chicken! Lol! When do you test Halloween?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies....I have a quick update....I did my scan today at CD.... I have 6 follies....4 on right and 2 on left a between 15 and 12 mm.....I am so happy.

Welcome wrist 

Good luck in the tww Caz and Lindsay....


----------



## wristwatch24

Lindsayb721 said:


> wristwatch24 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I will be having an IUI in November. Waiting for AF to show in the next week or so and then getting started. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> I also have been taking a break from BnB since about August, so I want to try to come back in for more support. All of my TTC buddies have gotten pregnant and communication has kinda stopped unfortunately, so I am hoping to make some new friends. :)
> 
> Welcome Wristwatch! How exciting! Are you doing clomid or injectables? And I am looking to meet new friends as well! I am currently on my 2ww after my 2nd iui. I am excited to see how yours goes! :)
> 
> TTC-1.5 years
> Married for 6 years :)
> IUI 1 September- Clomid and Trigger :bfn:
> IUi 2 October- Clomid and Trigger-?
> Follow my TTC journal! :)Click to expand...

Just Clomid for now, although when the fertility pharmacy called they said something about vaginal inserts?! I got sidetracked and forgot to ask her what that was, haha. I am also going to be doing the HCG shot. But I'm not doing the full injectables. If this doesn't work, we will move on to that! :) 



Cazmania said:
 

> Welcome wristwatch, I was actually more of a bnb stalker than a participant over the last year and would always see your posts, I actually thought you had gotten your BFP as I didnt see you around anymore (makes me sound like a REAL stalker - ha ha).
> Whats your course of action for IUI? I am doing 3 -4 rounds of unmedicated IUI before exploring other options (medicated rounds) as we too are unexplained (we have a son already)

Hahaha that's okay, I've been a stalker myself. I WISH I had gotten a bfp. We took a bit of a TTC break and for me that meant steering clear of the forums too. I just couldn't deal with it anymore! Now that we're getting back into the swing of things, I wanted to make my comeback lol :)


----------



## wristwatch24

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey ladies....I have a quick update....I did my scan today at CD.... I have 6 follies....4 on right and 2 on left a between 15 and 12 mm.....I am so happy.
> 
> Welcome wrist
> 
> Good luck in the tww Caz and Lindsay....

Awesome! And thanks for the welcome :)


----------



## Cazmania

Hi ladies

Just checking in - how is everyone doing? Anyone got any good news? Any testing this week?

I miscalculated my dates and am only due for AF on Friday, so will only test on Saturday if AF hasn't shown up. 12dpiui for me today. This tww is just dragging by.


----------



## Lindsayb721

Hi Ladies!

So I took a much needed break over the weekend. AF came 3 days early on Friday. So I had my mini breakdown and skipped out on my bloodowork on Saturday since it was pointless but they called and made me go in on Sunday just to make sure. Even though I knew I wasn't. THe blood work came back negative and I am feeling better about it now verses saturday.

My DH took it really hard this time. I have explained what the dr said about the odds and the fact that each roach your odds go up and its doesn't mean it won't work. We have 4 trys. But he just feels like we are throwing away money since we are having no results. So we will not be doing another IUI this month. Between him not wanting too and my cycle coming early we were not prepared with the clomid so we cannot do it this month.

So I purchased the clear blue fertility monitor and preseed online and will try to use these this month. Since I am unexplained and all of our tests are correct I am hoping its just timing and that maybe we will have luck this month on our own.

I also need to make an appointment at my normal drs office, I am wondering if I have undiaganosed Dysmenorrhea. I get super sick during AF and have such horrible cramps I throw up or just cannot do anything and get no relief. In August I actually passed out due to them and had to be put on vicodin. From what I have been reading this can effect fertility. So I want to discuss this with my dr. It would be nice to actually no the problem so we can fix it and have a baby soon.

Well I hope you all had a lovely weekend and that some of you have received your BFP! :)


----------



## Lindsayb721

Cazmania said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just checking in - how is everyone doing? Anyone got any good news? Any testing this week?
> 
> I miscalculated my dates and am only due for AF on Friday, so will only test on Saturday if AF hasn't shown up. 12dpiui for me today. This tww is just dragging by.

No good news for me! I am hoping you get your BFP this month though! :)


----------



## Cazmania

I think I wrote back to you on the other thread - all these threads are confusing! I am so sorry to hear that it didnt work. I hope the CBFM works for you and brings you that BFP!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hi Ladies, 
May I join? I have met with RE 10/23 and awaiting results from SA from 10/26. 
Waiting for AF and will then scheduling day 3 bloods and HSG. I will be doing clomid and Ovidrel trigger shot for IUI #1. Looking for support as not really talking about this with anyone except DH.
And Wristwatch24 hello and are u feeling anxious/nervous?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lindsay - sorry about the Bfn hun. I hope the pressed helps, I have heard good things about it. Also try taking 100mgs of b6....its supposed to help. Lastly have you looked into soy isoflavones....it kinda works like clomid. Let us know about the heavy AF....that sounds horrible.

AFM - iui is done and I'm the tww. You can see in my sight I had 3 large follies and some good sperm numbers. I know everything can be in place and you still don't hit it, but I am going to be positive and say that I am PUPO right now


----------



## Lindsayb721

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lindsay - sorry about the Bfn hun. I hope the pressed helps, I have heard good things about it. Also try taking 100mgs of b6....its supposed to help. Lastly have you looked into soy isoflavones....it kinda works like clomid. Let us know about the heavy AF....that sounds horrible.
> 
> AFM - iui is done and I'm the tww. You can see in my sight I had 3 large follies and some good sperm numbers. I know everything can be in place and you still don't hit it, but I am going to be positive and say that I am PUPO right now

Thanks TCCBABY. I have not heard of what. Where do you find it? I will have to order it. Thank you for the tips :) 

I was frustrated with the iui because My hubby had great sperm numbers and I had 4 follies. But maybe the timing was off.. 

I really hope you are PUPO! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Lindsay...the soy can be bought at any vitamin store. If you Google it you will find many women use the same as clomid. I tried it one cycle but it didn't work, but then again neither did clomid.


----------



## Angelique1

Hi guys!

I started this thread and then lost track of it and coudln't find it... haven't figured out how to get alerts for if anyone answers. I actually just randomly came across it online. YAY! Back and so nice to hear everyone's journey. 

EM::: Dont know if you are here at all, but wishing you the most positive of wishes and may you recover very well from surgery and really hoping that it is benign. My DH went through cancer treatment last year and it can be gruelling my goodness. But he is all better now and as they seem to have caught yours early, it's good. Wishing you the best. I guess you will be going onto ivf when all healed up and better. Hope they collected lots of good eggs.

AFM: kinda losing it in this 2ww. It being our first iui, could be the hormones are a bit crazy making. I tested out the trigger shot using opk's and the trigger seems to have disappeared around CD17.

Two days ago I did an HPT and got a veryyyyyyyyyy faint line, but then yesterday it disappeared. Here it is: https://imageshack.us/a/img507/5771/hcgtestcd2310dpoiui11dp.jpg

My nurse at the fertility clinic told me not to test until my period is late, and if it is late, that they will do a blood test. She had a serious look in her eye when she said this. Maybe cz the results can be so skew. BUT I CANT WAIT hahaha 
So, you guessed it, I tested again this morning, and back is that faint line... only this time it seems even lighter than the one 2 days ago. Here it is: https://imageshack.us/a/img593/5214/hcgtestcd2512dpoiui13dp.jpg

AF is due SUnday... Blood test will be done on mon or tues.

I have had PMS like symptoms in my stomach for about 5 days and today they are really bad. So feels like a heavy AF on the way... maybe from the injectables... 

tick tock tick tock... urg.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, mind if I join in? This month will be my third and final round of iui. Then I will be taking a break from all these medicated cycles and see if nature takes it's course. I will be doing clomid and trigger shot. Hopefully third times the charm. 

How are you ladies coming along?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Angelique how exciting!!!! I hope your line sticks; keep us posted!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello Hope !!!
I'm also awaiting to do IUI this month. The plan was to do the IUI but I just received DH's SA on wed evening and it was 72 mil but only 19 % motility which is really low...should b at least 50%. So I emailed RE to find out if IUI was still the plan n he wrote back yes but that needs to talk to me Thurs or Fri to discuss in further detail. I immediately wrote back asking if he would call me or i should call him, but I haven't heard anything else...thinking I will be calling him later today...


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow angelique...that looks positive to me.....test again and post the pic, i would love to see it!


----------



## Angelique1

Got up at 430am this morning to go to the flower market with a friend, and was too tired to test. This is good for me, haha, I made it one day without testing! At least now if it was positive, then tomorrow it should most definitely be stronger... I bought about 50 of those pee sticks, so I get a bit luxurious with them! haha
Will test tomorrow morning and upload, unless it's negative... we all know what a negative stick looks like. Hopefully it is either the same light faint line (gives me a lot of hope) or a darker line..


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi all :wave:

Hope you dont mind me joining, we are doing our first IUI cycle this month.
Currently on clomid for it, 2 more to take and then a scan on Wednesday to see how i'm responding with them.


----------



## Beemama321

I am a mom with a 6 1/2 and 3 yr old boys. I also have an angel baby that I lost at 16 weeks 10 years ago. 

Long story short, DH and I have been TTC for about 2 years. I blamed our initial problems on the Depo Provera shot I took for a year. Normally, with 3 pregnancies under my belt, I THINK about being pregnant and I am. No such luck anymore. After a year of trying to conceive, we found out DH had Hodgkin's Lymphoma 11/11 and started chemo 12/11. Prior to chemo he banked. 4/12 DH ended chemo. 8/12 DH diagnosed with Thyroid cancer. Surgery and synthroid started 8/12. That brings us to today. We want to expand our family so bad. We went through so much fear, that now we are ready for hope 

I am currently CD #7 and on Clomid 100mg on day #4. I go for an ultrasound to check follicles and prepare DH frozen sperm for IUI 11/8. This is all so new to me, I'm nervous, scared it won't work. Need some friends... our friends and family don't know we are doing this.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello Tinkerbell.....I'm also doing first IUI this month! Excited/nervous?
Hello Bee...I too have 3 pregnancies under my belt n 2 live children n so this going to a RE is also new to me. Currently waiting for AF and DH will b repeating SA tom; so hopefully will be starting process soon.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome newbies.....I wish you all luck....let's all get our bfps


----------



## Angelique1

Hi everyone and welcome newbies! The more the merrier!

So went to hospital today to get blood test and boo, BFN. 
I'm ok with it, at least the wait is over. IT's the wait that kills me... the not knowing. I'm a need-to-know-now kinda of person. Once I know then I can plan and move on to the next cycle, next step etc.
So normally my fertility clinic would give a month break in between cycles, but since they are taking Christmas off, they are going to do back to back cycles with me, which actually makes me happy. Glad that I get to go right away again! And then at least I'll only have one cycle to wait if iui#2 doesn't succeed. They are going to do 3 cycles, then we will discuss ivf. 
I heard that iui#1 is very rare to get a BFP, and that it builds and get stronger % of success with each cycle, but that if no BFP by #3, that iui is unlikely to work. ANyone else hear that? 

OK! Here goes! Nov IUI #2! remarkably excited.


----------



## Hope1409

Angelique1 said:


> Hi everyone and welcome newbies! The more the merrier!
> 
> So went to hospital today to get blood test and boo, BFN.
> I'm ok with it, at least the wait is over. IT's the wait that kills me... the not knowing. I'm a need-to-know-now kinda of person. Once I know then I can plan and move on to the next cycle, next step etc.
> So normally my fertility clinic would give a month break in between cycles, but since they are taking Christmas off, they are going to do back to back cycles with me, which actually makes me happy. Glad that I get to go right away again! And then at least I'll only have one cycle to wait if iui#2 doesn't succeed. They are going to do 3 cycles, then we will discuss ivf.
> I heard that iui#1 is very rare to get a BFP, and that it builds and get stronger % of success with each cycle, but that if no BFP by #3, that iui is unlikely to work. ANyone else hear that?
> 
> OK! Here goes! Nov IUI #2! remarkably excited.

I have also heard this. I pray that the 3rd time will be the charm because this iui will be my last. My RE also does 3 iui's then goes to ivf which I am not ready for right now, mentally and financially. I think if this month doesn't result in a bfp, I am going to take a few natural months and get all these drugs and hormones out of my system.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry about the bfn angelique.....but that is awesome you get to try again!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Angelique1 said:


> Hi everyone and welcome newbies! The more the merrier!
> 
> So went to hospital today to get blood test and boo, BFN.
> I'm ok with it, at least the wait is over. IT's the wait that kills me... the not knowing. I'm a need-to-know-now kinda of person. Once I know then I can plan and move on to the next cycle, next step etc.
> So normally my fertility clinic would give a month break in between cycles, but since they are taking Christmas off, they are going to do back to back cycles with me, which actually makes me happy. Glad that I get to go right away again! And then at least I'll only have one cycle to wait if iui#2 doesn't succeed. They are going to do 3 cycles, then we will discuss ivf.
> I heard that iui#1 is very rare to get a BFP, and that it builds and get stronger % of success with each cycle, but that if no BFP by #3, that iui is unlikely to work. ANyone else hear that?
> 
> OK! Here goes! Nov IUI #2! remarkably excited.

I've also heard the same thing; hope Nov is ur month n yes very exciting that u get to do another cycle right away.


----------



## Lucinda7981

So I'm actually excited that RE stated that DH does not have to repeat SA as he was unable to provide a sample this am. Nervous about him having to provide sample day of IUI but will make sure that he takes all the medication needed for him to provide sample. Still awaiting AF in order to start first cycle.....never have been so excited to have AF come!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ohhhh so exciting lucinda! Good luck!


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck Lucinda!!! :hugs:

Nothing new to report with me. I have my RE appointment tomorrow morning, I start my clomid again tonight (cd5) and see where this month takes me. I am soooo exhausted of month after month of pills and appointments. I think if this month doesn't work, I am going to take a break from doctors and try to get my life back in order. The last 2 years I have been consumed by everything ttc and dh and I have both decided that is no way to live. We need to carry on and in God's time, we will have our family. I'm 29 and dh is 31 so I feel that time is still "somewhat" on my side...but not for much longer, especially since we want a big family.


----------



## ttcbaby117

we all need a break during this long and tedious process hun...take it if you need it....but hopefully you wont need it as you will get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks hope...hopefully this will be your month and you won't need to take a break. 
TTCbaby .....you are def right a break is def needed during a long process! Hoping Nov works out for us all!


----------



## Kat S

Lindsayb721 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am on my second IUI this month. I finished my clomid last friday. I will be having my ultra sound Wednesday which will determine my trigger shot and IUI start date.
> 
> Hoping this round works! I would love buddies who are doing the same thing!
> 
> My husband and I both have unexplained infertility. Everything is normal with us both. This is our Anniversary month and my Grandparents who had been married in October. It is a good month! So we are hoping this month is a go!
> 
> TTC- 1 year without meds.
> 1 Round IUI- Unsuccessful

Good luck for your 2nd round!! :flower:


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies: I'm praying and hoping for an IUI this month, waiting for AF to arrive and then will start the clomid and then IUI hopefully!!

For those of you who are talking about the HSG procedure. It honestly isn't too bad. More like a pap smear that takes longer. Just remember to breath and the doctor will talk you through everything!!! 

BFP's this month!!!


----------



## Beemama321

Lucinda7981 said:


> Hello Tinkerbell.....I'm also doing first IUI this month! Excited/nervous?
> Hello Bee...I too have 3 pregnancies under my belt n 2 live children n so this going to a RE is also new to me. Currently waiting for AF and DH will b repeating SA tom; so hopefully will be starting process soon.

I'm the same with 3 pregnancies under my belt and 2 live births with two boys 6 and 3. Not being able to get pregnant is sure new to me :/ Started my first 100mg clomid cycle and have ultrasound this thursday to look at follicles. Nervous!!


----------



## Posey

Hello ladies, may I join you on here?

My hubby and I are TTC#1 after a m/c in late June. We're doing our first IUI this month, I started Clomid 50mg last Thursday for 5 days and have my follie U/S this coming Monday (CD 14).

I wonder if any of you can answer my question? I'm on CD 8 now, did Clomid from CD3-7, and today I've had brown spotting all day. Is this normal? I don't ovulate until between CD17-19 usually, so ovulation isn't anywhere near... could it be the Clomid? Should I be worried?

Thank you ladies, and :dust: to you all :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi posey - welcome! I had that happen on clomid once.....it might just be a s/e....If it gets worse then call your dr...if not then I think you are ok! Good luck hun!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Hi all, I was hoping I could join this thread. TTC round 2 after about a 2 year break. 1st attempt was through OB with clomid and timed intercourse. Now I am seeing a RE for IUI. found out I have thyroid antibodies, so added meds. 1st cycle of clomid at 50mg didnt work, so this cc 100mg cd 1-5 with metformin. cd 7now 2 days since last pill and cramping, so feel like something must be happening this round(hopefully not to soon). my scan is Nov 12th! if I have follicles I will also take a trigger shot. Im feeling a bit over whelmed, but hopeful after reading this thread and knowing I am not alone.


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck clomidqueen and welcome!


----------



## Lucinda7981

BeeEssKayEss said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Tinkerbell.....I'm also doing first IUI this month! Excited/nervous?
> Hello Bee...I too have 3 pregnancies under my belt n 2 live children n so this going to a RE is also new to me. Currently waiting for AF and DH will b repeating SA tom; so hopefully will be starting process soon.
> 
> I'm the same with 3 pregnancies under my belt and 2 live births with two boys 6 and 3. Not being able to get pregnant is sure new to me :/ Started my first 100mg clomid cycle and have ultrasound this thursday to look at follicles. Nervous!!Click to expand...

I also have 2 boys...ages 7 and 2 1/2. Goodluck on your ultrasound tom !! Im anxiously awaiting AF so i can start clomid 50 mg and start process


----------



## Lucinda7981

Welcome Clomid Queen and Posey and best of luck!!!


----------



## Kat S

This is crazy! Apparently I _didn't_ get my period Monday. Ultrasound showed my uterine lining is still thick and my progesterone level is 4 (doc said it should be near zero). Doc said I'm only spotting. What does this mean? We have no idea! If I don't get full flow by this weekend, they'll bring me back for a new pregnancy test.

I hate this! Am I or aren't I??


----------



## Hope1409

Kat S said:


> This is crazy! Apparently I _didn't_ get my period Monday. Ultrasound showed my uterine lining is still thick and my progesterone level is 4 (doc said it should be near zero). Doc said I'm only spotting. What does this mean? We have no idea! If I don't get full flow by this weekend, they'll bring me back for a new pregnancy test.
> 
> I hate this! Am I or aren't I??

oh my goodness...what DOES that mean??? i would be pulling my hair out, i hate not having straight answers. it's either black or white....no gray!!! Hopefully you had late ovulation and a late "implanter" and af will stay away and you will get great news!!! :thumbup: can you do hpt's in the meantime to see if your results change? Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Hope1409 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> This is crazy! Apparently I _didn't_ get my period Monday. Ultrasound showed my uterine lining is still thick and my progesterone level is 4 (doc said it should be near zero). Doc said I'm only spotting. What does this mean? We have no idea! If I don't get full flow by this weekend, they'll bring me back for a new pregnancy test.
> 
> I hate this! Am I or aren't I??
> 
> oh my goodness...what DOES that mean??? i would be pulling my hair out, i hate not having straight answers. it's either black or white....no gray!!! Hopefully you had late ovulation and a late "implanter" and af will stay away and you will get great news!!! :thumbup: can you do hpt's in the meantime to see if your results change? Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Hope1409!

This is driving me mad!! Yeah, even though it's a long shot, you know I'll be testing again starting tomorrow.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> This is crazy! Apparently I _didn't_ get my period Monday. Ultrasound showed my uterine lining is still thick and my progesterone level is 4 (doc said it should be near zero). Doc said I'm only spotting. What does this mean? We have no idea! If I don't get full flow by this weekend, they'll bring me back for a new pregnancy test.
> 
> I hate this! Am I or aren't I??

Wow Kat that is crazy!!!! That's enough to make anyone crazy with the not knowing....I hope u get some clarity soon!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Kat S said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> This is crazy! Apparently I _didn't_ get my period Monday. Ultrasound showed my uterine lining is still thick and my progesterone level is 4 (doc said it should be near zero). Doc said I'm only spotting. What does this mean? We have no idea! If I don't get full flow by this weekend, they'll bring me back for a new pregnancy test.
> 
> I hate this! Am I or aren't I??
> 
> oh my goodness...what DOES that mean??? i would be pulling my hair out, i hate not having straight answers. it's either black or white....no gray!!! Hopefully you had late ovulation and a late "implanter" and af will stay away and you will get great news!!! :thumbup: can you do hpt's in the meantime to see if your results change? Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Hope1409!
> 
> This is driving me mad!! Yeah, even though it's a long shot, you know I'll be testing again starting tomorrow.Click to expand...

Wow this is just tooo funny, i know funny is probably not the right word, but maybe your little angel is already starting to play jokes on you!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I do hope this is just a shy bfp....fingers cross for you!

afm - I tested this morning 11 dpiui and got a bfn.....


----------



## Hope1409

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh I do hope this is just a shy bfp....fingers cross for you!
> 
> afm - I tested this morning 11 dpiui and got a bfn.....


so sorry about the bfn....but it still isn't over until the witch shows her face. hoping she stays away.

Kat - any update with your hpt this morning?

nothing new with me. finishing up my clomid tomorrow and i wait until next thursday to see the RE. i am guessing i will most likely do the iui on friday the 16th.


----------



## Kismat026

Yes i am in a slump today. i don't know what's wrong with me. I'm trying to just live each day to the fullest and so far it worked. Until a little while ago when my hubby said we are going to dinner with 2 couples that are our friends. I normally would love going with them, however both of their wives are pregnant. So i'm sure we will be hearing all about the babies etc. i feel like such a witch even thinking bad thoughts like this but after trying for 2 years i'm just thinking to myself why not me yet!!!! i am just down and depressed.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Awe..Kismat026 hang in there, Iv been trying a long time too and it seems everyone around me is pregnant. just embrace and learn from there stories, your turn is soon! it's hard not being jealous, I know. have a nice glass of wine with dinner and they'll be jealous too lol


----------



## Kat S

I am so convinced I am not pregnant that I didn't even take an HPT this morning. My "flow" improved, though isn't totally normal, and I called my RE and left a message asking what to do now. Oddly enough, they didn't call me back! I'll call again in the morning.


----------



## Beemama321

I had my ultrasound after clomid 100mg days 4-8 today. I have 3 HUGE follicles that measure 18-19mm!! I was told that's really good??? So I have a trigger shot that I take tonight and then my iui on Saturday morning! I'm so excited, but super cautious at the same time. Fingers crossed a baby comes from this madness :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

BeeEssKayEss said:


> I had my ultrasound after clomid 100mg days 4-8 today. I have 3 HUGE follicles that measure 18-19mm!! I was told that's really good??? So I have a trigger shot that I take tonight and then my iui on Saturday morning! I'm so excited, but super cautious at the same time. Fingers crossed a baby comes from this madness :)

How exciting!!!! Baby dust, Baby dust, Baby dust!!!! Goodluck on ur IUI tom! How was giving urself the injection? 
I'm still waiting for AF so I can start


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> I am so convinced I am not pregnant that I didn't even take an HPT this morning. My "flow" improved, though isn't totally normal, and I called my RE and left a message asking what to do now. Oddly enough, they didn't call me back! I'll call again in the morning.

Hoping the get back to u ASAP with some directions!!!


----------



## Kat S

New ultrasound showed a thin lining and no big cysts! I start a new round of Femara tomorrow. I have a follicle check on November 19. Will do my second IUI shortly there after!:happydance:


----------



## kaimaka

Hey ladies! Nice to see that some of my October buddies are on here. My 3rd IUI is scheduled on Sunday. Taking trigger tonight. After all the injections, I only have one follicle again. Size 18.3 which is better than last, so keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## kaimaka

Kat S said:


> New ultrasound showed a thin lining and no big cysts! I start a new round of Femara tomorrow. I have a follicle check on November 19. Will do my second IUI shortly there after!:happydance:

That's great news Kat! Good luck on your second IUI!


----------



## Kat S

kaimaka said:


> Hey ladies! Nice to see that some of my October buddies are on here. My 3rd IUI is scheduled on Sunday. Taking trigger tonight. After all the injections, I only have one follicle again. Size 18.3 which is better than last, so keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone this month!

Yup, here we all are again! :wacko: I'm sorry you only have one follicle, but at least it's a great size, and I've seen lots of ladies on here get a BFP with only one good-sized one, so it's not a big problem. Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## Keeping Faith

Kaimaka, and Kat S Ladies Good luck this month!! I will be sending tons, and tons of baby dust your way! I hope November brings you BFPs!!!!


----------



## ttc babybump

Hey ladies, just posted on october iui, but wanted to join the november as well
.so I really new to this, maybe wrote once or twice. I am on the 2ww and going crazy!! I had my IUI october 30th and my trigger shot on the 28th. when did everyone else test and how many days after iui did u get bloodwork. also do you could day one as the day you do iui or the day after iui. 
Thanks everyone

me 25 DH 30
TTC #1- just hit the 2 years trying
unexplained
had dye test, tubes good, DH sperm very good, also checked for endo, had lots of scar tissue from appendix burst but now removed

summer 2012
#1 cycle clomid-50mg BFN
#2 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
#3 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
now at fertility clinic in london ontario with dr, hollett caines
#1 iui
-puregon shots from oct 21st till oct 29th
-ovidrel shot on the 29th
-iui on the 30th
-start prometrium on the 30th
-blood work on the 17th on Nov, but I should get AF before that unless pregnant


----------



## kaimaka

Ugh! Nurse just called and apparently I'm starting to have an LH surge, so IUI has been moved to tomorrow. I'm so frustrated with this process. I hope I don't ovulate before IUI. I even told the doctor this morning that I'm already ovulating based on my chart but he said temperatures are so inaccurate. Hmmm...he needs to give me his paycheck since I was right this time. Pfffft!!!


----------



## ttc babybump

I wondered about that too. We were late because they told us the wrong time and said it was mis-communication o it ended up being about 40hrs after trigger 

me 25 DH 30
TTC #1- just hit the 2 years trying
unexplained
had dye test, tubes good, DH sperm very good, also checked for endo, had lots of scar tissue from appendix burst but now removed

summer 2012
#1 cycle clomid-50mg BFN
#2 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
#3 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
now at fertility clinic in london ontario with dr, hollett caines
#1 iui
-puregon shots from oct 21st till oct 29th
-ovidrel shot on the 29th
-iui on the 30th
-start prometrium on the 30th
-blood work on the 17th on Nov, but I should get AF before that unless pregnant


----------



## ttc babybump

oops i meant 40hrs after trigger shot we had iui, sorry


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> New ultrasound showed a thin lining and no big cysts! I start a new round of Femara tomorrow. I have a follicle check on November 19. Will do my second IUI shortly there after!:happydance:

That's great news Kat; good luck on IUI # 2!


----------



## Lucinda7981

kaimaka said:


> Ugh! Nurse just called and apparently I'm starting to have an LH surge, so IUI has been moved to tomorrow. I'm so frustrated with this process. I hope I don't ovulate before IUI. I even told the doctor this morning that I'm already ovulating based on my chart but he said temperatures are so inaccurate. Hmmm...he needs to give me his paycheck since I was right this time. Pfffft!!!

Def needs to hand over his check; hope u don't miss ovulation....fingers crossed!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies....just checking in on you!

So I have my beta on Monday.....I tested yesterday with a bfn at 11 dpo...so lets hope I just have a shy bfp and it will be positive results over the weekend!


----------



## kaimaka

ttc babybump said:


> Hey ladies, just posted on october iui, but wanted to join the november as well
> .so I really new to this, maybe wrote once or twice. I am on the 2ww and going crazy!! I had my IUI october 30th and my trigger shot on the 28th. when did everyone else test and how many days after iui did u get bloodwork. also do you could day one as the day you do iui or the day after iui.
> Thanks everyone
> 
> me 25 DH 30
> TTC #1- just hit the 2 years trying
> unexplained
> had dye test, tubes good, DH sperm very good, also checked for endo, had lots of scar tissue from appendix burst but now removed
> 
> summer 2012
> #1 cycle clomid-50mg BFN
> #2 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
> #3 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
> now at fertility clinic in london ontario with dr, hollett caines
> #1 iui
> -puregon shots from oct 21st till oct 29th
> -ovidrel shot on the 29th
> -iui on the 30th
> -start prometrium on the 30th
> -blood work on the 17th on Nov, but I should get AF before that unless pregnant

I'm on my 3rd iui and I always go back for my beta on the 15th day after unless it falls on a weekend then it's either 14 or 16 days after IUI. I'm not sure what you're asking about day one. Day one post iui is 1dpiui. Day one of cycle is CD1, which is the first day of your period. Is that what you're asking?


----------



## Beemama321

Lucinda7981 said:


> BeeEssKayEss said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound after clomid 100mg days 4-8 today. I have 3 HUGE follicles that measure 18-19mm!! I was told that's really good??? So I have a trigger shot that I take tonight and then my iui on Saturday morning! I'm so excited, but super cautious at the same time. Fingers crossed a baby comes from this madness :)
> 
> How exciting!!!! Baby dust, Baby dust, Baby dust!!!! Goodluck on ur IUI tom! How was giving urself the injection?
> I'm still waiting for AF so I can startClick to expand...

Thanks!! This is all new to me, so I'm nervous and excited! I gave myself the trigger shot at 1:30am! It was my first time giving myself a shot and it was super easy! Didn't even hurt. Since then I've been kinda cramps and have my first iui in 4 hours!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed for your Bees!!!! Was really crampy rigth before my IUI cuz I think I started ovulating...it lasted for most of the day so I took some Tylenol as they dr said that was safe to take.


----------



## Lucinda7981

BeeEssKayEss said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeeEssKayEss said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound after clomid 100mg days 4-8 today. I have 3 HUGE follicles that measure 18-19mm!! I was told that's really good??? So I have a trigger shot that I take tonight and then my iui on Saturday morning! I'm so excited, but super cautious at the same time. Fingers crossed a baby comes from this madness :)
> 
> How exciting!!!! Baby dust, Baby dust, Baby dust!!!! Goodluck on ur IUI tom! How was giving urself the injection?
> I'm still waiting for AF so I can startClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! This is all new to me, so I'm nervous and excited! I gave myself the trigger shot at 1:30am! It was my first time giving myself a shot and it was super easy! Didn't even hurt. Since then I've been kinda cramps and have my first iui in 4 hours!!Click to expand...

It's reasuring to hear that giving yourself the shot was not bad! Don't have issues with needles but never had to inject myself either. Hope all went well today; fingers crossed!


----------



## Beemama321

Had my first iui this afternoon. It was...interesting. Ended up with about 25mil sperm and doc said all looked well. Major cramping this evening, and then splitting pain for about 30 min so I'm thinking that was my ovulation. So fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Angelique1

Hi guys,

Just checking in... injections start today, CD4.
I go in for blood tests and scans on CD9.

I see everyone is also on the journey, looking forward to reading more stories, the good the bad the hopeful... Can't wait to see some BFP's!!!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls I came over from October thread. Today I'm having my second iui. I wish you all the luck!


----------



## Kat S

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies....just checking in on you!
> 
> So I have my beta on Monday.....I tested yesterday with a bfn at 11 dpo...so lets hope I just have a shy bfp and it will be positive results over the weekend!

Today is the day! Good luck!!


----------



## Kat S

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls I came over from October thread. Today I'm having my second iui. I wish you all the luck!

Good luck with your 2nd (and hopefully final) IUI!!


----------



## Kat S

BeeEssKayEss said:


> Had my first iui this afternoon. It was...interesting. Ended up with about 25mil sperm and doc said all looked well. Major cramping this evening, and then splitting pain for about 30 min so I'm thinking that was my ovulation. So fingers crossed!!!!!!

Sounds like it was timed right and your spermmie count sounds great! Good luck!!


----------



## Chris_25

Kat S said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I came over from October thread. Today I'm having my second iui. I wish you all the luck!
> 
> Good luck with your 2nd (and hopefully final) IUI!!Click to expand...

Thank you and to you as well! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

BFN for me....I am so gutted. I just don't understand why it didn't work.


----------



## Kat S

ttcbaby117 said:


> BFN for me....I am so gutted. I just don't understand why it didn't work.

Oh! Oh no! *massive hugs* I don't even know how to comfort you because I know I would be feeling the same way. :flower: Did the doc discuss a new plan?


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Went for my follie check today I cant believe it! we are actually moving forward with IUI tomorrow! clomid 100mg days 1-5 worked!

I have 2 on the right 21.5mm and 27mm and 1 on the left is 18mm. I got my trigger shot in the office. anyone feel real bloated after that shot?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kat - no I havent spoken to the Dr yet. She is supposed to get back to me sometime today to let me know...so now I am just waiting.


----------



## Chris_25

ttcbaby117 said:


> BFN for me....I am so gutted. I just don't understand why it didn't work.

I am very sorry :( keep ur head up and keep going!


----------



## Beemama321

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls I came over from October thread. Today I'm having my second iui. I wish you all the luck!

Good luck. What day are you on and are you using clomid or triggers??


----------



## Beemama321

CCClomidQueen said:


> Went for my follie check today I cant believe it! we are actually moving forward with IUI tomorrow! clomid 100mg days 1-5 worked!
> 
> I have 2 on the right 21.5mm and 27mm and 1 on the left is 18mm. I got my trigger shot in the office. anyone feel real bloated after that shot?

I gave myself the shot at 1:30 in the morning, so falling asleep right after, I can't speak for the immediate feelings. But hwen I woke up in the morning, I felt bloated and definitely crampy. Keep us updated! I'm on the dreaded 2 week wait! My iui was on Sat.


----------



## Beemama321

ttcbaby117 said:


> BFN for me....I am so gutted. I just don't understand why it didn't work.

All I can say is so sorry for the disappointment. I'm on day 3 of my 2 week wait. What are your plans moving forward?


----------



## Kismat026

ttcbaby117 said:


> BFN for me....I am so gutted. I just don't understand why it didn't work.

I'm soooo sorry!! I know how you feel though but just remember you will feel better tomorrow!! Take it 1 day at a time and go have a glass of wine or go out for dinner and pamper yourself!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Ladies for the kind words. 

I am currently waiting to hear back from my RE. This entire process of just so draining. I have to believe that one day I will be a mother. I have to continue to believe that because if I dont I think I might just turn into a puddle on the floor.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Angelique1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just checking in... injections start today, CD4.
> I go in for blood tests and scans on CD9.
> 
> I see everyone is also on the journey, looking forward to reading more stories, the good the bad the hopeful... Can't wait to see some BFP's!!!

Goodlucks....fingers crossed!


----------



## Lucinda7981

ttcbaby117 said:


> BFN for me....I am so gutted. I just don't understand why it didn't work.

Hugs; what the next step?


----------



## Lucinda7981

CCClomidQueen said:


> Went for my follie check today I cant believe it! we are actually moving forward with IUI tomorrow! clomid 100mg days 1-5 worked!
> 
> I have 2 on the right 21.5mm and 27mm and 1 on the left is 18mm. I got my trigger shot in the office. anyone feel real bloated after that shot?

How exciting!!!! Those are good sizes for your follies!!!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

I sure hope this works, I am very achy now from that trigger!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

ttcbaby117 I am so sorry! this will happen for you! hang in there. take a break if you need too. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Chris_25

Anyone else do ovidrel trigger? I suffer from migraines and the day after the trigger which was yesterday omg full blown migraine almost went to the hospital pain! Thank God finally feeling better though


----------



## ttcbaby117

chris - I have gotten a slight headache from the ovidrel but nothing like what you are talking about. feel better soon!

well here is the drs response to my bfn today....I dont know what to do because I dont think we will be able to swing IVF financially for a while.

"How frustrating.... it was such a beautiful looking cycle. 
The ovulation seemed to be very good & the sperm looked great, too.
Usually a cycle with that time of ovulation medication gives a pregnancy
rate of approximately 25%. Many women do conceive with it, but it can
still take several tries sometimes. One of the main factors limiting how
fast it works is that only about 20% of fertilized eggs are healthy
enough to grow & implant. So even 3 eggs may not be enough to do it....
We can either persevere a little longer with this approach, or consider
IVF to have a higher success rate. Given the effort & expense involved
in traveling here for this, you may want to think about IVF as an
alternative. 
If you want to consider IVF, it might be best for us to do a telephone
consult to discuss what it would involve so that you could decide."


----------



## Kat S

ttcbaby117 said:


> chris - I have gotten a slight headache from the ovidrel but nothing like what you are talking about. feel better soon!
> 
> well here is the drs response to my bfn today....I dont know what to do because I dont think we will be able to swing IVF financially for a while.
> 
> "How frustrating.... it was such a beautiful looking cycle.
> The ovulation seemed to be very good & the sperm looked great, too.
> Usually a cycle with that time of ovulation medication gives a pregnancy
> rate of approximately 25%. Many women do conceive with it, but it can
> still take several tries sometimes. One of the main factors limiting how
> fast it works is that only about 20% of fertilized eggs are healthy
> enough to grow & implant. So even 3 eggs may not be enough to do it....
> We can either persevere a little longer with this approach, or consider
> IVF to have a higher success rate. Given the effort & expense involved
> in traveling here for this, you may want to think about IVF as an
> alternative.
> If you want to consider IVF, it might be best for us to do a telephone
> consult to discuss what it would involve so that you could decide."

I'm right there with you about the IVF. It's just not something we can afford. I was told it's not unusual for someone to need 3 or even 4 IUIs for one to work. This was your first IUI, right? Well, maybe the 2nd one will be successful. I'm certainly hoping my 2nd one is. Fingers crossed for you, Sweetie!! :flower:


----------



## mrswemyss

Praying for ovulation this week! Hopefully this will be our 
month!!


----------



## mrswemyss

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, Em. I talked to him earlier; he said I can go ahead and do what I want. He's just throwing a fit about it. Maybe he will get over it ...
> 
> I'm still getting the HSG done, and his sample for the SA is due Monday as well  he better put something in that cup!!!

An hsg is pretty painful, but it goes away after they remove the catheter


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Kat....yes I have heard your chance does increase with an additional IUI's up to 4. I believe after that they said it might be a waste of time. I am thinking maybe we try the IUI one more time in December and then go from there. I just dont know anymore. I am def. not thinking clearly right now so I will wait it out this week and go from there.

I really hope you dont have to do another one either...praying for your BFP!


----------



## Beemama321

Chris_25 said:


> Anyone else do ovidrel trigger? I suffer from migraines and the day after the trigger which was yesterday omg full blown migraine almost went to the hospital pain! Thank God finally feeling better though

I don't have migraines but I got a head ache with ovidrel. The clomid actually gave me painful headaches more than the ovidrel


----------



## Maddy40

Hi there! We are about to start our IUI cycles (Gonal F with Ovidrel trigger). We will pick up the medications Thursday and expecting AF any day after that. I had my HSG a couple of weeks ago and was surprised how easy it was for me, after all the horror stories I'd read.


----------



## ttc babybump

I'm Currently on 14dpiui and 16dp trigger, I am going crazy waiting as my doctor said to wait till 18dpiui then if i don't have AF by then to go for bloodwork. I am trying so hard to wait and not test because I know how down I get with the negative test and if it is negative then i just have to wait again for af to arrive. ahhhhh. I have been getting AF symptoms (i.e cramps in abdomin and lower back, even woke up with them and went to check and no AF) that are coming and going, has anyone else had that and still got thir BFP. My husband is getting so excited and I keep having to remind him not to get his hopes up cause I don't want to let him down. These next few days really need to fly by so i don't go crazy... any advice?
Also I have read a lot of different things about prometrium. My Doc said to take it untill bloodwork day (18dpiu) and if pregnant to continue to take till day 40)other people on forums have said their RE has said to take it till ex day 14. and when you stop taking it you should get AF unless pregnant. anyone have ideas?


me 25 DH 30
TTC #1- just hit the 2 years trying
unexplained
had dye test, tubes good, DH sperm very good, also checked for endo, had lots of scar tissue from appendix burst but now removed

summer 2012
#1 cycle clomid-50mg BFN
#2 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
#3 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
now at fertility clinic in london ontario with dr, hollett caines
#1 iui
-puregon shots from oct 21st till oct 29th
-ovidrel shot on the 29th
-iui on the 30th
-start prometrium on the 30th
-blood work on the 17th on Nov, but I should get AF before that unless pregnant


----------



## Hope1409

With my first bfp, I swore af was going to be here any minute, but instead I got my two pink lines. It is very common for those af cramps, it is your uterus expanding. As for your other question, I don't have any experience with it but I would do as your doctor has advised. If said to take it until 18dpiui then I would do that. Every woman is different so don't use BnB to self treat or diagnose....your doc knows best :hugs: oh and btw, how the HECK are you not testing!!!! Haha! You have somee willpower to hold out! Good for you :)


----------



## ttc babybump

Hope1409 said:


> With my first bfp, I swore af was going to be here any minute, but instead I got my two pink lines. It is very common for those af cramps, it is your uterus expanding. As for your other question, I don't have any experience with it but I would do as your doctor has advised. If said to take it until 18dpiui then I would do that. Every woman is different so don't use BnB to self treat or diagnose....your doc knows best :hugs: oh and btw, how the HECK are you not testing!!!! Haha! You have somee willpower to hold out! Good for you :)

 Haha , thanks for the reply! So the answer to how the heck i haven't tested.... well we have been trying for 2 years and have never had a positive bfp so I'm kinda of at the point where i hate those darn tests lol. I am so scared of that big fat negative that i would almost prefer to stay in the unknown and still have alittle bit of hope. Once I take that test i know i just have to wait for AF to come and start another month. Really hoping for this to be our month, it is our 2 years of trying this month.
thanks again


----------



## CCClomidQueen

I had my 1st IUI today!!! triggered last night. follicles were at 27.5,21,18. husbands count after wash was 33.5million!!! feeling fine it was easy doctor told me to go ahead with normal routine. she didn't even have me sit there.I went back to work right after.


----------



## Hope1409

ttc babybump said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> With my first bfp, I swore af was going to be here any minute, but instead I got my two pink lines. It is very common for those af cramps, it is your uterus expanding. As for your other question, I don't have any experience with it but I would do as your doctor has advised. If said to take it until 18dpiui then I would do that. Every woman is different so don't use BnB to self treat or diagnose....your doc knows best :hugs: oh and btw, how the HECK are you not testing!!!! Haha! You have somee willpower to hold out! Good for you :)
> 
> Haha , thanks for the reply! So the answer to how the heck i haven't tested.... well we have been trying for 2 years and have never had a positive bfp so I'm kinda of at the point where i hate those darn tests lol. I am so scared of that big fat negative that i would almost prefer to stay in the unknown and still have alittle bit of hope. Once I take that test i know i just have to wait for AF to come and start another month. Really hoping for this to be our month, it is our 2 years of trying this month.
> thanks againClick to expand...

i can relate....i have been trying about 15 months since after my mc so seeing those white sticks does get discouraging. i managed not to test last cycle and i will do the same for this round and the months to come (hopefully not too many more). Please keep us posted when you find out!!! I have a good feeling for you :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

ttc babybump said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> With my first bfp, I swore af was going to be here any minute, but instead I got my two pink lines. It is very common for those af cramps, it is your uterus expanding. As for your other question, I don't have any experience with it but I would do as your doctor has advised. If said to take it until 18dpiui then I would do that. Every woman is different so don't use BnB to self treat or diagnose....your doc knows best :hugs: oh and btw, how the HECK are you not testing!!!! Haha! You have somee willpower to hold out! Good for you :)
> 
> Haha , thanks for the reply! So the answer to how the heck i haven't tested.... well we have been trying for 2 years and have never had a positive bfp so I'm kinda of at the point where i hate those darn tests lol. I am so scared of that big fat negative that i would almost prefer to stay in the unknown and still have alittle bit of hope. Once I take that test i know i just have to wait for AF to come and start another month. Really hoping for this to be our month, it is our 2 years of trying this month.
> thanks againClick to expand...


I wish you luck and hope AF doesn't arrive! I totally agree with u about testing I never test either because of that reason!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I feel the same way those starke white areas on the test is the probably the worse thing I have ever seen in my life...lol...good luck hun! I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## Chris_25

Seeing only 1 line makes me wanna vomit my stomach turns lol


----------



## Pookabear

Hey Ladies! I wanted to join your thread, as I am currently getting ready to do 2 unmedicated iui's starting in the beginning of December. OH and I have been ttc over a year and a half and he has a very low count along with low motility!
We both tried in previous marriages with no luck but Ihad many other health problems then which have now disappeard..thank goodness..also back then I had two iui's with clomid and trigger that were unsuccessful which now I am very thankful for.

I have a brand new life since my OH have been together and I cant wait to make our lives complete with a little bundle. We were told that if iui didnt work after two attempts since i am healthy now besides mild endo...that we should attempt ivf/icsi, as of now I can't afford all of that so I am holding on to hope with a iui bfp!
If the December IUI works i will get a christmas bfp or just before which would be amazing ...trying to be positive but don't want to get my hopes up too high

OK, enough of my rambling, I just wanted to introduce myself and join you ladies on your journeys


----------



## Beemama321

Pookabear said:


> Hey Ladies! I wanted to join your thread, as I am currently getting ready to do 2 unmedicated iui's starting in the beginning of December. OH and I have been ttc over a year and a half and he has a very low count along with low motility!
> We both tried in previous marriages with no luck but Ihad many other health problems then which have now disappeard..thank goodness..also back then I had two iui's with clomid and trigger that were unsuccessful which now I am very thankful for.
> 
> I have a brand new life since my OH have been together and I cant wait to make our lives complete with a little bundle. We were told that if iui didnt work after two attempts since i am healthy now besides mild endo...that we should attempt ivf/icsi, as of now I can't afford all of that so I am holding on to hope with a iui bfp!
> If the December IUI works i will get a christmas bfp or just before which would be amazing ...trying to be positive but don't want to get my hopes up too high
> 
> OK, enough of my rambling, I just wanted to introduce myself and join you ladies on your journeys

Welcome!! Wishing you good luck on your December iui, how fun would that positive test be for Christmas!!! I test on Thanksgiving... I hope I have a pregnancy to be thankful for.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Pookabear I'm new on this thread too, just joined a couple of days ago. I'm picking up my IUI medication on Thursday and just waiting for AF to arrive so we can get this IUI train moving! Soooo excited!


----------



## Lucinda7981

BeeEssKayEss said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! I wanted to join your thread, as I am currently getting ready to do 2 unmedicated iui's starting in the beginning of December. OH and I have been ttc over a year and a half and he has a very low count along with low motility!
> We both tried in previous marriages with no luck but Ihad many other health problems then which have now disappeard..thank goodness..also back then I had two iui's with clomid and trigger that were unsuccessful which now I am very thankful for.
> 
> I have a brand new life since my OH have been together and I cant wait to make our lives complete with a little bundle. We were told that if iui didnt work after two attempts since i am healthy now besides mild endo...that we should attempt ivf/icsi, as of now I can't afford all of that so I am holding on to hope with a iui bfp!
> If the December IUI works i will get a christmas bfp or just before which would be amazing ...trying to be positive but don't want to get my hopes up too high
> 
> OK, enough of my rambling, I just wanted to introduce myself and join you ladies on your journeys
> 
> Welcome!! Wishing you good luck on your December iui, how fun would that positive test be for Christmas!!! I test on Thanksgiving... I hope I have a pregnancy to be thankful for.Click to expand...


That would be awesome if u could get a BFP for Thanksgiving!!!!!
As for me AF showed n I'm on CD2 sitting at doctors office waiting for blood test so I can be given the green light to start my Clomid. Only thing that concerns me that my sono to check for follies n thus IUI would fall on the the 2 Thanksgiving holiday(meaning office closed Thurs n Fri) and then they r not open sat n sun regularly.....so I dunno what's the plan


----------



## Kat S

Lucinda7981 said:


> As for me AF showed n I'm on CD2 sitting at doctors office waiting for blood test so I can be given the green light to start my Clomid. Only thing that concerns me that my sono to check for follies n thus IUI would fall on the the 2 Thanksgiving holiday(meaning office closed Thurs n Fri) and then they r not open sat n sun regularly.....so I dunno what's the plan

Lucinda, I'm in the same boat! I am also afraid my body will be "ready" on Thanksgiving! Fingers crossed that our bodies are either running early or late!! 

I go in for a follie check on the 19th. It's unlikely I'll be ready to trigger that day. Last month I went back in two days later to check on their progress again, and then they gave me the trigger and I went in for the IUI the next day.


----------



## Kat S

Hey, does anyone know if it's safe for me to get a flu shot? :shrug: I'm currently taking Femara (today is my last day taking those pills) to boost ovulation. My mom mentioned that there is a noted increase in autism in babies of women who caught the flu during pregnancy.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> As for me AF showed n I'm on CD2 sitting at doctors office waiting for blood test so I can be given the green light to start my Clomid. Only thing that concerns me that my sono to check for follies n thus IUI would fall on the the 2 Thanksgiving holiday(meaning office closed Thurs n Fri) and then they r not open sat n sun regularly.....so I dunno what's the plan
> 
> Lucinda, I'm in the same boat! I am also afraid my body will be "ready" on Thanksgiving! Fingers crossed that our bodies are either running early or late!!
> 
> I go in for a follie check on the 19th. It's unlikely I'll be ready to trigger that day. Last month I went back in two days later to check on their progress again, and then they gave me the trigger and I went in for the IUI the next day.Click to expand...

So when the nurse calls me back im going to ask how this is suppose to work being that they will be closed....im thinking they will tell me that i could go to manhattan on Sat and sunday as that clinic will at least be open those two days but i live in westchester county and driving to midtown is really difficult especially if they suggest that my IUI be done there.....DH is not going to want to provide a sample at the office; this i can surely bet on! I'll keep you posted Kat as to what they suggest for me. What do you think the plan will be for you?


----------



## Kat S

Lucinda7981 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> As for me AF showed n I'm on CD2 sitting at doctors office waiting for blood test so I can be given the green light to start my Clomid. Only thing that concerns me that my sono to check for follies n thus IUI would fall on the the 2 Thanksgiving holiday(meaning office closed Thurs n Fri) and then they r not open sat n sun regularly.....so I dunno what's the plan
> 
> Lucinda, I'm in the same boat! I am also afraid my body will be "ready" on Thanksgiving! Fingers crossed that our bodies are either running early or late!!
> 
> I go in for a follie check on the 19th. It's unlikely I'll be ready to trigger that day. Last month I went back in two days later to check on their progress again, and then they gave me the trigger and I went in for the IUI the next day.Click to expand...
> 
> So when the nurse calls me back im going to ask how this is suppose to work being that they will be closed....im thinking they will tell me that i could go to manhattan on Sat and sunday as that clinic will at least be open those two days but i live in westchester county and driving to midtown is really difficult especially if they suggest that my IUI be done there.....DH is not going to want to provide a sample at the office; this i can surely bet on! I'll keep you posted Kat as to what they suggest for me. What do you think the plan will be for you?Click to expand...

I know I should call and ask, but I know they'll just reassure me to not worry, and that we'll cross that bridge if it's necessary. But I'm a Planner! I need to know what the plan is in advance, or I *do* worry.

I'm glad that you do have an option, even if it is less than ideal. Looking forward to hearing what they suggest for you.


----------



## Beemama321

Kat S said:


> Hey, does anyone know if it's safe for me to get a flu shot? :shrug: I'm currently taking Femara (today is my last day taking those pills) to boost ovulation. My mom mentioned that there is a noted increase in autism in babies of women who caught the flu during pregnancy.

Hmmm, I don't know... I know it's safe to receive while pregnant, I did with both my boys. Sounds like a question for the doc, maybe not a live virus that gets sniffed but the shot should be okay.


----------



## Beemama321

Maddy40 said:


> Hi Pookabear I'm new on this thread too, just joined a couple of days ago. I'm picking up my IUI medication on Thursday and just waiting for AF to arrive so we can get this IUI train moving! Soooo excited!

Hi and welcome!!! Sending you good thoughts this cycle!


----------



## ttc babybump

well I broke down and took a dollar store pregnancy test and:bfn:
trying to still have a little bit of hope but not sure if there is point to that. still have to wait to saturday to get bloodwork done but i have read so much about prometrium and how it mimics pregnancy and also can delay your period that I'm thinking that is what all my symptoms are from. Was really thinking this would finally be the month...


----------



## ttcbaby117

ttc sorry about the bfn...where are you in the tww? Maybe it is just to early???? I know the disappointment I am still trying to deal with my bfn from my first IUI. It comes in waves of depression and it is horrible.


----------



## ttc babybump

ttc- thank-you, I have to wait 18days and am on day15. i looked at it after and thought i could see a very faint second line, but am maybe just going crazy. also i peed on the stick rather then put in cut like this stick instructed.. really needing to do another, live in very small town so tend to go out of town to get them.


----------



## tackysmacky

Hi everyone, I just joined and this is my first post!

Just did our 2nd IUI on Nov 10, and are in the 2WW. This is the part I hate! Our 1st IUI was last month, and was a BFN. We were disappointed, but not overly suprised as we have been told since we started working with the Fertility clininc that IVF with ICSI is likely our best option (I'm fine, problem's with DH count, morph)

Would love to have a buddy on a similar cycle to help us get through this waiting time! I am currently 4DPO


----------



## Beemama321

tackysmacky said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined and this is my first post!
> 
> Just did our 2nd IUI on Nov 10, and are in the 2WW. This is the part I hate! Our 1st IUI was last month, and was a BFN. We were disappointed, but not overly suprised as we have been told since we started working with the Fertility clininc that IVF with ICSI is likely our best option (I'm fine, problem's with DH count, morph)
> 
> Would love to have a buddy on a similar cycle to help us get through this waiting time! I am currently 4DPO

I am right with you! I had my iui on the 10th too! So glad to find someone at the exact same point as me. This was my first iui ever, two previous pregnancies naturally. I had 100mg clomid, ovidrel trigger @130am Friday morning, iui Sat at noon. This wait is killing me!!!!


----------



## tackysmacky

Very cool! I was on 100mg clomid too, although I didn't really need it. There are no known concerns with me, and I ovulate every month on my own (however its a bit late and inconsistant with ovulation usually being on day 17-22)

I was put on clomid in hopes it might help produce two eggs instead of 1. It did help though because both cycles I have ovulated on day 15 which is much more "normal!" Our concern is with DH, low count and poor morph

We are trying for our 1st child (tried naturally for almost 2 years, never had a BFP), and with both of our IUI's had low numbers with 4.3 million (washed). We can do 3 IUI's before we have been told to move to IVF with ICSI (really hope we don't have to do IVF!)

I hope your IUI is successful! Guess we are both waiting on our miracles!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ttc - well I hope that it was a second line. Oh test again I hope this is it!...I live on a very small island so I understand the need to go elsewhere to get your ttc paraphernalia!!!!

welcome tacky - I hope the IUI works and you wont have to do IVF...Good luck!


----------



## Beemama321

tackysmacky said:


> Very cool! I was on 100mg clomid too, although I didn't really need it. There are no known concerns with me, and I ovulate every month on my own (however its a bit late and inconsistant with ovulation usually being on day 17-22)
> 
> I was put on clomid in hopes it might help produce two eggs instead of 1. It did help though because both cycles I have ovulated on day 15 which is much more "normal!" Our concern is with DH, low count and poor morph
> 
> We are trying for our 1st child (tried naturally for almost 2 years, never had a BFP), and with both of our IUI's had low numbers with 4.3 million (washed). We can do 3 IUI's before we have been told to move to IVF with ICSI (really hope we don't have to do IVF!)
> 
> I hope your IUI is successful! Guess we are both waiting on our miracles!

I didn't really need clomid either. I have no fertility issues, husband is post chemotherapy so we banked beforehand. Doc RX clomid and trigger to produce more than 1 egg and we were told there were 3-4 good follicles. I'm already itching to test although I know its WAY too early. I hope iui works for you so you can avoid IVF.


----------



## Chris_25

Kat S said:


> Hey, does anyone know if it's safe for me to get a flu shot? :shrug: I'm currently taking Femara (today is my last day taking those pills) to boost ovulation. My mom mentioned that there is a noted increase in autism in babies of women who caught the flu during pregnancy.

I was wondering the same...


----------



## Chris_25

tackysmacky said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined and this is my first post!
> 
> Just did our 2nd IUI on Nov 10, and are in the 2WW. This is the part I hate! Our 1st IUI was last month, and was a BFN. We were disappointed, but not overly suprised as we have been told since we started working with the Fertility clininc that IVF with ICSI is likely our best option (I'm fine, problem's with DH count, morph)
> 
> Would love to have a buddy on a similar cycle to help us get through this waiting time! I am currently 4DPO

I am on the same cycle as you had my iui on the 11th and 12th


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat, 
As strange as this sounds I was told to go in for my ultrasound on Wed the 21st and to bring my Ovidrel with me in case the follies are ready!


----------



## Kat S

Lucinda7981 said:


> Kat,
> As strange as this sounds I was told to go in for my ultrasound on Wed the 21st and to bring my Ovidrel with me in case the follies are ready!

WOW! That's great news! You're only a week away!


----------



## ttc babybump

ttc-so took one this morning and:bfn:
my hubby is trying to stay positive and say just wait till you go on saturday and get your results but I am pretty sure we are onto our next IUI. At 16dpiui if I was pregs it would be showing by now. I'm on prometrium 200mg x3 so i think that is why AF hasn't arrived.


----------



## Kat S

ttc babybump said:


> ttc-so took one this morning and:bfn:
> my hubby is trying to stay positive and say just wait till you go on saturday and get your results but I am pretty sure we are onto our next IUI. At 16dpiui if I was pregs it would be showing by now. I'm on prometrium 200mg x3 so i think that is why AF hasn't arrived.

Aww, Honey, I know just how this feels and I am SO sorry. I just finished my Femara and am waiting for the follies to grow. Hope to do IUI #2 next week. You are not alone!! One of these months (soon!), we will catch that egg!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Kat,
> As strange as this sounds I was told to go in for my ultrasound on Wed the 21st and to bring my Ovidrel with me in case the follies are ready!
> 
> WOW! That's great news! You're only a week away!Click to expand...

Im just think the follies wont be ready by then as it will CD10...but we shall see what happens....i think they are having me come in because the following day is Thanksgiving and they are closed!


----------



## Lucinda7981

ttc babybump said:


> ttc-so took one this morning and:bfn:
> my hubby is trying to stay positive and say just wait till you go on saturday and get your results but I am pretty sure we are onto our next IUI. At 16dpiui if I was pregs it would be showing by now. I'm on prometrium 200mg x3 so i think that is why AF hasn't arrived.

Im sorry you didnt get your BFP.....hpoing that you get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## mrswemyss

I am still waiting to ovulate... Today is day 7 after my last pill. Anyone had ovulation this late after taking femara?


----------



## Hope1409

So sorry about the bfn. We have to keep our heads up and keep reminding ourselves that it WILL happen for us. I have my final iui tomorrow! RE appt today went well, i had 2 follies on the right measuring 22 and 23 and one on the left at 12. I took my trigger shot and go in at 4pm tomorrow. Lets hope third times a charm!!


----------



## Beemama321

I know I was going to mess with my head by doing it, but I'm 6DPO and I test definite faint positive on 4 tests. With my two other pregnancies, I tested super early as well and.. well I have two kids. 

Is this the ovidrel leaving my system? How do we know when its out?? Grrr I'm not patient at this :confused: This is my first assisted reproduction attempt... help please


----------



## Chris_25

BeeEssKayEss said:


> I know I was going to mess with my head by doing it, but I'm 6DPO and I test definite faint positive on 4 tests. With my two other pregnancies, I tested super early as well and.. well I have two kids.
> 
> Is this the ovidrel leaving my system? How do we know when its out?? Grrr I'm not patient at this :confused: This is my first assisted reproduction attempt... help please

I was told not to test until 14 days after trigger. I hope it's a real bfp for u though


----------



## Hope1409

It might be the trigger hun. Last round I tested the trigger 6 days past and it was faint. Hopefully its the beginning of your bfp, but don't get your hopes up too toooo high just yet in case it isn't. I will be keeping everything crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## Maddy40

BSKS I had to laugh. I literally have my hands hovering over that test box from about 5DPO every.single.month. Will you hold out now for a bit longer, or continue to test daily to see if the line darkens?

AFM, AF showed today so I will do my first shot on Saturday morning. Who would have thought I could get so excited about jabbing myself!!!


----------



## Kat S

Maddy40 said:


> BSKS I had to laugh. I literally have my hands hovering over that test box from about 5DPO every.single.month. Will you hold out now for a bit longer, or continue to test daily to see if the line darkens?
> 
> AFM, AF showed today so I will do my first shot on Saturday morning. Who would have thought I could get so excited about jabbing myself!!!

Good luck, Maddy!!!


----------



## ttc babybump

so going in for bloodwork tomorrow morning first thing and will find out if for sure i'm not pregnant. I am trying to stay a little optimistic. Has anyone went back and looked at a pregnancy test a while later like a hr or 2 and saw a faint second line and ended up being a real bfp? had a dollar store one and a clearblue that both had very faint positive line but after the time frame that was recommended to look. I know I'm grasping at straws here. one more sleep and i either find out i'm pregnant or i can stop this prometrium, get AF and start a new cycle.


me 25 DH 30
TTC #1- just hit the 2 years trying
unexplained
had dye test, tubes good, DH sperm very good, also checked for endo, had lots of scar tissue from appendix burst but now removed

summer 2012
#1 cycle clomid-50mg BFN
#2 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
#3 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
now at fertility clinic in london ontario with dr, hollett caines
#1 iui
-puregon shots from oct 21st till oct 29th
-ovidrel shot on the 29th
-iui on the 30th
-start prometrium on the 30th
-blood work on the 17th on Nov,


----------



## Kat S

ttc babybump said:


> so going in for bloodwork tomorrow morning first thing and will find out if for sure i'm not pregnant. I am trying to stay a little optimistic. Has anyone went back and looked at a pregnancy test a while later like a hr or 2 and saw a faint second line and ended up being a real bfp? had a dollar store one and a clearblue that both had very faint positive line but after the time frame that was recommended to look. I know I'm grasping at straws here. one more sleep and i either find out i'm pregnant or i can stop this prometrium, get AF and start a new cycle.
> 
> 
> me 25 DH 30
> TTC #1- just hit the 2 years trying
> unexplained
> had dye test, tubes good, DH sperm very good, also checked for endo, had lots of scar tissue from appendix burst but now removed
> 
> summer 2012
> #1 cycle clomid-50mg BFN
> #2 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
> #3 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
> now at fertility clinic in london ontario with dr, hollett caines
> #1 iui
> -puregon shots from oct 21st till oct 29th
> -ovidrel shot on the 29th
> -iui on the 30th
> -start prometrium on the 30th
> -blood work on the 17th on Nov,

Apparently, HPTs frequently show a faint line an hour or so later, but sadly it is NOT an indication of pregnancy. That's why they say to throw it out after 10-15 minutes. Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck to you ladies waiting it out! I really hope to see some BFP's soon!


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck ladies and let's keep on holding on to hope! My final iui is in a few hours and I am doing my best to just relax and think positive. Keyword: TRY :)


----------



## Posey

Hi ladies, I've tried to catch up on your stories. I haven't been on here in quite a while. We went ahead with IUI this month, yesterday actually. It was easy as pie, I didn't feel a darn thing.

I was on Clomid for 5 days this cycle, but still only had one mature follie (23mm on cd16, so they gave me HCG trigger as I usually ovulate between days 17-19). I really wish I had at least two, although RE said based on my age (27), they only hope for one or two good follies anyways, as the chances of it being a good egg is high. Still would have loved for two.

Hubby's post wash counts were great, 29 million and 97% motility. It's not his counts nor motility that are the problem though, it's his morph, which they didn't check for. So I'm not holding my breath that this will work.

Does anyone know why they do the IUI the day after trigger/LH surge, and not the day of? I had my trigger at 8am, and my IUI at 4pm the next day. I was crampy all afternoon, and I'm convinced I had already ovulated by the time the IUI was actually done. I know the eggy would still be alive, but if sperm can live for 3-5 days in the female's body, why don't they do IUI's the day OF the trigger or surge? I don't get it...

Also, my luteal phase is usually 11-12 days, but because of the trigger shot I ovulated earlier than usual... but does it stand to reason my luteal phase should still be about the same?

FX for all your BFPs :dust:


----------



## ttc babybump

Hope1409, -good luck to you -my wait is 18days and is finally ending tomorrow. That wait can be so frustrating and hard to take your mind off of it.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi all! Hope & TTC good luck for your TWW. 

AFM, injections started this morning (GonalF). Sooooo easy I didn't even feel the needle go in. Hope the rest of the process can be this easy!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hope1409 said:


> Good luck ladies and let's keep on holding on to hope! My final iui is in a few hours and I am doing my best to just relax and think positive. Keyword: TRY :)

Well hoping all went well with ur IUI and sending sticky vibes ur way !


----------



## ttcbaby117

Posey - if morph might be the problem then they would want to put the sperm in as close to ovulation as possible. They basically have a six hour window on either side of ovulation to catch the egg. Most drs will do the iui 36 to 48 hours after the trigger shot. You LP should stay the same and might even lengthen as feet me might raise your progesterone levels which might cause you LP to be longer....good luck


----------



## Hope1409

My iui yesterday was a bit painful. He was having a hard time getting the catheter in so not only did he poke and prod more, but it took longer as well. I had spotting later that evening too but i am assuming thats normal? Im trying to stay relaxed and keep busy with the holiday coming up so hopefully the tww goes by quick. How is everyone else doing? Anyone getting close to testing???


----------



## Beemama321

Hope1409 said:


> My iui yesterday was a bit painful. He was having a hard time getting the catheter in so not only did he poke and prod more, but it took longer as well. I had spotting later that evening too but i am assuming thats normal? Im trying to stay relaxed and keep busy with the holiday coming up so hopefully the tww goes by quick. How is everyone else doing? Anyone getting close to testing???

Boo on the extra poking and prodding! I'm 9 dp trigger/ 8dpo and still seeing very faint positive... when does trigger wear off??


----------



## Hope1409

Last cycle when I tested at 6dpt, my line was super faint already. There could be a very good chance your faint line is the start of your bfp!!! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you Hun :)


----------



## Beemama321

Posey said:


> Hi ladies, I've tried to catch up on your stories. I haven't been on here in quite a while. We went ahead with IUI this month, yesterday actually. It was easy as pie, I didn't feel a darn thing.
> 
> I was on Clomid for 5 days this cycle, but still only had one mature follie (23mm on cd16, so they gave me HCG trigger as I usually ovulate between days 17-19). I really wish I had at least two, although RE said based on my age (27), they only hope for one or two good follies anyways, as the chances of it being a good egg is high. Still would have loved for two.
> 
> Hubby's post wash counts were great, 29 million and 97% motility. It's not his counts nor motility that are the problem though, it's his morph, which they didn't check for. So I'm not holding my breath that this will work.
> 
> Does anyone know why they do the IUI the day after trigger/LH surge, and not the day of? I had my trigger at 8am, and my IUI at 4pm the next day. I was crampy all afternoon, and I'm convinced I had already ovulated by the time the IUI was actually done. I know the eggy would still be alive, but if sperm can live for 3-5 days in the female's body, why don't they do IUI's the day OF the trigger or surge? I don't get it...
> 
> Also, my luteal phase is usually 11-12 days, but because of the trigger shot I ovulated earlier than usual... but does it stand to reason my luteal phase should still be about the same?
> 
> FX for all your BFPs :dust:

Welcome! The trigger is supposed to cause ovulation 36 to 48 hours later. I was convinced I Ovulated before, until the day of my iui. I had it at noon, then around 7 I felt ovulation, Ouch! There was no denying it. I had 3 large follicles, so we will see. As for your question about luteal phase, I don't know. I used to have 24-26 cycles days, so not sure if this cycle should be as long or closer to the typical 28 days due to clomid and ovidrel. Hmmmm, anyone know?


----------



## ttc babybump

BeeEssKayEss- I am hoping this will be your BFP as well. I had my blood work done on saturday and BFN like I thought. We are going to take a couple months off. I am 26 and the nurse said they recommend when you are young to take a month off and they also don't take any cycles that start between dec 4 and jan 1, so i guess we will be trying the old fashion way until then lol. I at first got emotional and thought really take 2 cycles off, i have already waited 2 years, but our first iui was pretty stressful for me and i now think the break might be good for us over the holidays. no pressure but just relax and enjoy each other. thinking about you all and will be checking in and hoping to see some bfp's!! 
me 26 DH 30 
TTC #1- just hit the 2 years trying 
unexplained
had dye test, tubes good, DH sperm very good, also checked for endo, had lots of scar tissue from appendix burst but now removed
summer 2012
#1 cycle clomid-50mg -BF,
#2 cycle clomid 50mg BFN 
#3 cycle clomid 50mg BFN 
now at fertility clinic in london ontario with dr, hollett caines
#1 iui 
-puregon shots from oct 21st till oct 29th 
-ovidrel shot on the 29th -iui on the 30th 
-start prometrium on the 30th -nov 17,12 beta:bfn:
will start again in jan/2013


----------



## kaimaka

Hi ladies! I'm just checking in on you all. I hope everyone's doing well. I am 9dpiui now and there's not much to report. I'm trying not to symptom spot this cycle and trying to keep myself busy with other things. Take care and wishing everyone a BFP this cycle.


----------



## Kat S

I had my follicle check today and have two 18mm and one 15mm. Triggered at the office and the IUI is tomorrow morning between 10:30am and 11:30am EDT! Surprised I was ready to trigger on day 12 when last month I triggered on day 17. I have a good feeling!


----------



## ttc babybump

Kat S said:


> I had my follicle check today and have two 18mm and one 15mm. Triggered at the office and the IUI is tomorrow morning between 10:30am and 11:30am EDT! Surprised I was ready to trigger on day 12 when last month I triggered on day 17. I have a good feeling!

That is awesome. when I had my iui i triggered on a sunday night and didn't have the iui till the tues morning. just wondering if you have had more then 1 iui and your experience if they normally do iui the next day for you? thanks so much and ishing you so much luck!


----------



## Maddy40

Kat S said:


> I had my follicle check today and have two 18mm and one 15mm. Triggered at the office and the IUI is tomorrow morning between 10:30am and 11:30am EDT! Surprised I was ready to trigger on day 12 when last month I triggered on day 17. I have a good feeling!

Good luck Kat from another 40+ tryer ;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> I had my follicle check today and have two 18mm and one 15mm. Triggered at the office and the IUI is tomorrow morning between 10:30am and 11:30am EDT! Surprised I was ready to trigger on day 12 when last month I triggered on day 17. I have a good feeling!

Yey!!! Those are good follie sizes...fingers crossed and lots of baby dust!


----------



## Beemama321

Kat S said:


> I had my follicle check today and have two 18mm and one 15mm. Triggered at the office and the IUI is tomorrow morning between 10:30am and 11:30am EDT! Surprised I was ready to trigger on day 12 when last month I triggered on day 17. I have a good feeling!

Sending good vibes your way!!


----------



## Beemama321

ttc babybump said:


> BeeEssKayEss- I am hoping this will be your BFP as well. I had my blood work done on saturday and BFN like I thought. We are going to take a couple months off. I am 26 and the nurse said they recommend when you are young to take a month off and they also don't take any cycles that start between dec 4 and jan 1, so i guess we will be trying the old fashion way until then lol. I at first got emotional and thought really take 2 cycles off, i have already waited 2 years, but our first iui was pretty stressful for me and i now think the break might be good for us over the holidays. no pressure but just relax and enjoy each other. thinking about you all and will be checking in and hoping to see some bfp's!!
> me 26 DH 30
> TTC #1- just hit the 2 years trying
> unexplained
> had dye test, tubes good, DH sperm very good, also checked for endo, had lots of scar tissue from appendix burst but now removed
> summer 2012
> #1 cycle clomid-50mg -BF,
> #2 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
> #3 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
> now at fertility clinic in london ontario with dr, hollett caines
> #1 iui
> -puregon shots from oct 21st till oct 29th
> -ovidrel shot on the 29th -iui on the 30th
> -start prometrium on the 30th -nov 17,12 beta:bfn:
> will start again in jan/2013

Really sorry this month didn't work out for you. That's the best attitude to have, rest, relax and hit it full force after the holidays. It would be so stressful trying to fit things in before christmas and missing important times. I'm 8dpo right now, and still negative... I know that early so trying to not get my hopes up just yet.


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck Kat!!! Last cycle they had me trigger cd11 which really took my by surprise because i have never ever ever ovulated that early or anywhere close to it. This time around i triggered on cd15. I am currently 3dpiui and so far i am doing well with not symptom spotting! lets hope i can keep it up :)


----------



## Kat S

Thank you all for your good wishes! I hope this round is the one!

TTC, this is my 2nd IUI. Last time they did the IUI the day after the trigger. I've been told countless times that we ovulate 24-36 hours after the trigger, so we want the spermmies in there to catch the egg the day after trigger. Not sure why they did yours two days later. What did they say when you asked?

Baby dust and best wishes to everyone this month!


----------



## Neme012

I am about to try my first round of IUI on Wed. I did my 3rd round of clomid (100mg) and my egg is finally big enough to try, it's at 18mm and my doc said anything between 18-25 is good. I really hope this will ve a thanksgiving miracle : )


----------



## Kat S

Neme012 said:


> I am about to try my first round of IUI on Wed. I did my 3rd round of clomid (100mg) and my egg is finally big enough to try, it's at 18mm and my doc said anything between 18-25 is good. I really hope this will ve a thanksgiving miracle : )

Ooh, our IUIs will be a day apart. We'll be in the TWW together! Good luck!!


----------



## Maddy40

kaimaka said:


> Hi ladies! I'm just checking in on you all. I hope everyone's doing well. I am 9dpiui now and there's not much to report. I'm trying not to symptom spot this cycle and trying to keep myself busy with other things. Take care and wishing everyone a BFP this cycle.

Ooh good luck....what day will you do your blood test?


----------



## Kat S

As you guys know, I triggered yesterday. I felt what I suspect is "ovulation pain" on the left side for most of yesterday afternoon. It was uncomfortable, but didn't stop me from my normal routine. If I am ovulating on the left, that's good 'cause that's the side with two follicles. :thumbup:

I asked the nurse about my husband's sample from last month. We were told he was 6 mil post wash, which is pretty poor. Surprised because he was something like 80 million at his initial SA, so I asked, "What happened?" She looked at the records and found that his sample was 53 mil pre-wash, which is great. She said the wash was "poor", so there was nothing we (DH and I) could do since his sample was excellent. Once we turn it in, it's out of our hands. I guess it was up to the tech to give us a good wash? So hoping for a good wash this time!

I'd be testing a few days before my husband's birthday, so I'm hoping to give him really good news!


----------



## ttc babybump

Kat S said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes! I hope this round is the one!
> 
> TTC, this is my 2nd IUI. Last time they did the IUI the day after the trigger. I've been told countless times that we ovulate 24-36 hours after the trigger, so we want the spermmies in there to catch the egg the day after trigger. Not sure why they did yours two days later. What did they say when you asked?
> 
> Baby dust and best wishes to everyone this month!

I guess I really didn't ask. it was my first iui so I was a little clueless. i took the tigger at 8:30 on the sunday night and had iui at around noon on the tues... long story but we were late. it was suppose to get done around 10am not 12...


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> As you guys know, I triggered yesterday. I felt what I suspect is "ovulation pain" on the left side for most of yesterday afternoon. It was uncomfortable, but didn't stop me from my normal routine. If I am ovulating on the left, that's good 'cause that's the side with two follicles. :thumbup:
> 
> I asked the nurse about my husband's sample from last month. We were told he was 6 mil post wash, which is pretty poor. Surprised because he was something like 80 million at his initial SA, so I asked, "What happened?" She looked at the records and found that his sample was 53 mil pre-wash, which is great. She said the wash was "poor", so there was nothing we (DH and I) could do since his sample was excellent. Once we turn it in, it's out of our hands. I guess it was up to the tech to give us a good wash? So hoping for a good wash this time!
> 
> I'd be testing a few days before my husband's birthday, so I'm hoping to give him really good news!

Kat how exciting...best of luck on your IUI today! Hoping you will be able to deliver good news on his birthday!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Beemama321

Kat S said:


> As you guys know, I triggered yesterday. I felt what I suspect is "ovulation pain" on the left side for most of yesterday afternoon. It was uncomfortable, but didn't stop me from my normal routine. If I am ovulating on the left, that's good 'cause that's the side with two follicles. :thumbup:
> 
> I asked the nurse about my husband's sample from last month. We were told he was 6 mil post wash, which is pretty poor. Surprised because he was something like 80 million at his initial SA, so I asked, "What happened?" She looked at the records and found that his sample was 53 mil pre-wash, which is great. She said the wash was "poor", so there was nothing we (DH and I) could do since his sample was excellent. Once we turn it in, it's out of our hands. I guess it was up to the tech to give us a good wash? So hoping for a good wash this time!
> 
> I'd be testing a few days before my husband's birthday, so I'm hoping to give him really good news!

Good luck on your iui today!!! Fingers crossed XX


----------



## Beemama321

I tested out my Ovidrel to 6DPO, or 8DPTrigger. The next 2 days were stark white negative.

I tested this morning with a internet brand and FRER and...
:bfp::bfp::bfp:

Here's hoping now for a sticky bean :) 

Thank you everyone for the support on here, it has helped immensely with this scary new journey we embarked upon with fertility drugs and IUI. This would be the greatest gift to our family after my husband's two cancer fights this past year. New life, new hope :) 

:dust:


----------



## Kat S

Wow, the numbers were so much better this time! Pre wash the sample was 69 mil and post was it was over 11mil! Yay! :happydance: They said they love to see anything over 10 mil, so we did it! We have a much better shot with such good post wash numbers.

I'm home resting. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats Bee!!!!! Happy and healthy nine months to you!!!! Now go on and sprinkle us with some of that baby dust!! Ha! :)


----------



## ttc babybump

BeeEssKayEss said:


> I tested out my Ovidrel to 6DPO, or 8DPTrigger. The next 2 days were stark white negative.
> 
> I tested this morning with a internet brand and FRER and...
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Here's hoping now for a sticky bean :)
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support on here, it has helped immensely with this scary new journey we embarked upon with fertility drugs and IUI. This would be the greatest gift to our family after my husband's two cancer fights this past year. New life, new hope :)
> 
> :dust:

Congrats on the BFP, that is fantastic news. Hoping for a sticky bean for you aswell


----------



## Beemama321

Hope1409 said:


> Congrats Bee!!!!! Happy and healthy nine months to you!!!! Now go on and sprinkle us with some of that baby dust!! Ha! :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Beemama321

Kat S said:


> Wow, the numbers were so much better this time! Pre wash the sample was 69 mil and post was it was over 11mil! Yay! :happydance: They said they love to see anything over 10 mil, so we did it! We have a much better shot with such good post wash numbers.
> 
> I'm home resting. Good luck to everyone!

Yay for such good numbers!!!! Wishing you the best this cycle!!!!


----------



## kaimaka

Kat - Good luck this round. I hope you get your BFP!

Bee - Congrats! That is such a good Thanksgiving treat! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

BeeEssKayEss said:


> I tested out my Ovidrel to 6DPO, or 8DPTrigger. The next 2 days were stark white negative.
> 
> I tested this morning with a internet brand and FRER and...
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Here's hoping now for a sticky bean :)
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support on here, it has helped immensely with this scary new journey we embarked upon with fertility drugs and IUI. This would be the greatest gift to our family after my husband's two cancer fights this past year. New life, new hope :)
> 
> :dust:

Congratulations that wonderful news!!!! Wishing you a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## Chris_25

Congrats bee that's great news! :) yay


----------



## Maddy40

BSKS that's GREAT news....wishing you the very stickiest of pregnancies!

Kat S those numbers look good, now you're officially PUPO!


----------



## Becka79

Hi ladies.. Good luck to all of you and congrats on the BFPs so far :)

I had my first ever IUI today with 8 million spermcount postwash.. From what ive been reading that number doesnt sound great but they said anything over 5 million was good.. I dont know.. Anyhow i want to keep positive, it could happen!!


----------



## Kat S

Becka79 said:


> Hi ladies.. Good luck to all of you and congrats on the BFPs so far :)
> 
> I had my first ever IUI today with 8 million spermcount postwash.. From what ive been reading that number doesnt sound great but they said anything over 5 million was good.. I dont know.. Anyhow i want to keep positive, it could happen!!

Oh, Becka, that happened to us for our first IUI, too. But it DOES happen, so keep positive. Our 2nd IUI had MUCH better post wash results, though, so if your first one doesn't take, I know your second one will! Good luck!


----------



## rhays

Hello Ladies! Is it too late to post here? I just had my first IUI on November 15th, and I am now in the wretched 2ww... I had a pretty good feeling about things when we first had it done... seemed like the timing was good, his numbers were good, and the dr. seemed pleased with everything he saw in me.. but now, 6 days later, I am feeling a little discouraged.. I was hoping for some major pregnancy symptoms by now, but not really having any. I have been very tired, some lower back pain, stuffy nose and headache stuff, and cramps last night while sleeping, but no breast tenderness, or nausea etc.. Anyone 6dpiui with me? Would love to hear your symptoms/experience!


----------



## Beemama321

rhays said:


> Hello Ladies! Is it too late to post here? I just had my first IUI on November 15th, and I am now in the wretched 2ww... I had a pretty good feeling about things when we first had it done... seemed like the timing was good, his numbers were good, and the dr. seemed pleased with everything he saw in me.. but now, 6 days later, I am feeling a little discouraged.. I was hoping for some major pregnancy symptoms by now, but not really having any. I have been very tired, some lower back pain, stuffy nose and headache stuff, and cramps last night while sleeping, but no breast tenderness, or nausea etc.. Anyone 6dpiui with me? Would love to hear your symptoms/experience!

Welcome to the 2ww from hell! My iui was on the 10th. I test officially on Saturday and if it's still positive, which right now it is at 11dpiui, I got for Beta tests on Monday. So fingers crossed! Oh, and my breasts just started to become tender... don't let symptoms or lack of them sway you! Good luck!!


----------



## rhays

@BeeEssKayEss Thanks for the reply! Congrats on your BFP!! That is so exciting :) Did you have any symptoms in the earlier period of your 2ww? I took a test today (just to see if the trigger shot was out of my system so I would know later if my BFP is the real deal) it was a faint positive...even though I knew that it was just because of the trigger shot, I was still oddly excited... first time EVER seeing a positive in 5 years... even though it was a false positive ;) I know, I'm so screwed up... ANYWAYS... my point was.. if I got excited after a known false positive, I can't even imagine what you are feeling with a real one!! Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!!


----------



## Beemama321

rhays said:


> @BeeEssKayEss Thanks for the reply! Congrats on your BFP!! That is so exciting :) Did you have any symptoms in the earlier period of your 2ww? I took a test today (just to see if the trigger shot was out of my system so I would know later if my BFP is the real deal) it was a faint positive...even though I knew that it was just because of the trigger shot, I was still oddly excited... first time EVER seeing a positive in 5 years... even though it was a false positive ;) I know, I'm so screwed up... ANYWAYS... my point was.. if I got excited after a known false positive, I can't even imagine what you are feeling with a real one!! Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!!

You're not messed up, I'm the same way. I tested out my trigger to about 6-7 days post trigger with faint positives. Then for 2-3 days I had complete stark negatives. Then on 9DPO I tested positive on an internet cheapie, a FRER, and a FRER digital and all became super positive. But the doctor's office just chastised me for testing before 2 whole weeks were up, and now I'm freaked out that I'm not really pregnant and it's the trigger shot still in my system. Oh well. Trying to stay positive till I retest when they said to on Sat, then I got for bloodwork Monday. EEEEKKKKKKK!! I'm freaking out.


----------



## Maddy40

BSKS and everyone else in the TWW, I have my fingers & toes crossed for you all ;)

First bloodtest Friday for me & they will schedule my follie scan.


----------



## Becka79

Kat S said:


> Becka79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.. Good luck to all of you and congrats on the BFPs so far :)
> 
> I had my first ever IUI today with 8 million spermcount postwash.. From what ive been reading that number doesnt sound great but they said anything over 5 million was good.. I dont know.. Anyhow i want to keep positive, it could happen!!
> 
> Oh, Becka, that happened to us for our first IUI, too. But it DOES happen, so keep positive. Our 2nd IUI had MUCH better post wash results, though, so if your first one doesn't take, I know your second one will! Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks Kat S!!  I am trying to keep positive and I think we'll have to schedule some baby making sex for this afternoon and hopefully increase our chances!! 

That's great about your post wash results for your second IUI, sounds very hopeful!


----------



## Angelique1

Hi everybody,

I just spent some time catching up with everybody's stories.

BeeEssKayEss!!!!!! MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I hope you have a sticky!

Welcome to all the newbies and thank you for sharing your stories. I really look forward to hearing baout BFP's and symptoms and also the annoyances in 2ww and the darn BFN. Sorry to the bfn's if you're still here.
We were also told that our clinic would be closed over Christmas and they gave us the option to go straight into a second iui cycle. I was pretty happy about this as it has cut our iui 6mths trial down to 4mths. They have committed us to 3 iui cycles, with the plan to have the month off in between cycles. So if we don't hit it this cycle, then our next iui #3 will be in jan and then after that we will head to ivf for sure.

As far as symptoms are going, our first iui cycle last mth gave me a tonne of symptoms! I was really confident that we had a BFP, realllllllllllllllllly achey bb's, bloated, nauseas, sooo tirrrrrrrred and hungry! But, also we didn't do the trigger properly last cycle. DH does my injections (can't do them myself) and he only pushed the first part of the trigger in, but we still did the iui the next day at the hospital. My luteal phase went for 17days (ugh) piui. 
So _this cycle_ we made sure we triggered. I had my u/s and I had a really big follie at 21.3 on one side and the othe was at 13. I drove home and they called me straight away to do the trigger! trigger was done around midday. Then we did iui the next morning around 10am. I had cramping later that afternoon. Also the iui did not hurt at all last time, but this time it was painful as it went into the uterus. 

So now the 2wwwwwwwwwwwww waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. Can't believe I am only 2piui... Already feels like 10dpiui...


----------



## jessi_lou

Hi my name is Jessi,
I am new here and was wondering if there was room for me to join, I had my first IUI with Clomid yesterday and am now dreading my 2WW by myself and was looking for support, we have unexplained infertility according to our RE our numbers yesterday were really good so I am hoping that after our 5 year wait that this may be our month.


----------



## Kat S

Angelique1 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just spent some time catching up with everybody's stories.
> 
> BeeEssKayEss!!!!!! MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I hope you have a sticky!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and thank you for sharing your stories. I really look forward to hearing baout BFP's and symptoms and also the annoyances in 2ww and the darn BFN. Sorry to the bfn's if you're still here.
> We were also told that our clinic would be closed over Christmas and they gave us the option to go straight into a second iui cycle. I was pretty happy about this as it has cut our iui 6mths trial down to 4mths. They have committed us to 3 iui cycles, with the plan to have the month off in between cycles. So if we don't hit it this cycle, then our next iui #3 will be in jan and then after that we will head to ivf for sure.
> 
> As far as symptoms are going, our first iui cycle last mth gave me a tonne of symptoms! I was really confident that we had a BFP, realllllllllllllllllly achey bb's, bloated, nauseas, sooo tirrrrrrrred and hungry! But, also we didn't do the trigger properly last cycle. DH does my injections (can't do them myself) and he only pushed the first part of the trigger in, but we still did the iui the next day at the hospital. My luteal phase went for 17days (ugh) piui.
> So _this cycle_ we made sure we triggered. I had my u/s and I had a really big follie at 21.3 on one side and the othe was at 13. I drove home and they called me straight away to do the trigger! trigger was done around midday. Then we did iui the next morning around 10am. I had cramping later that afternoon. Also the iui did not hurt at all last time, but this time it was painful as it went into the uterus.
> 
> So now the 2wwwwwwwwwwwww waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. Can't believe I am only 2piui... Already feels like 10dpiui...

Glad you didn't have to wait as long! Looks like we're on the same testing schedule as I had my IUI on Tuesday. My mom had zero pregnancy symptoms both times she was pregnant, so I'm trying to keep from symptom spotting!

:dust:


----------



## Angelique1

Welcome to you Jessi! Hopefully this is your cycle!

Yes I hear you Kat... The symptoms are identical to progesterone symptoms, and even more so on FSH Puregon meds, so for me they mean nothing, but I have oh so many achy things going on. I find the meds make the first two weeks of the cycle awesome, lots of energy and not bloated, healthy feelings. But the last two weeks are almost gruesome, and so tired.


----------



## Beemama321

jessi_lou said:


> Hi my name is Jessi,
> I am new here and was wondering if there was room for me to join, I had my first IUI with Clomid yesterday and am now dreading my 2WW by myself and was looking for support, we have unexplained infertility according to our RE our numbers yesterday were really good so I am hoping that after our 5 year wait that this may be our month.

Wishing you the best this cycle! I had my first iui with Clomid and trigger shot this cycle, and I'm 11DPO and super Positive on my sticks!!!! Monday I got in for BETA counts. Can't wait to keep track of you. Let us know how your feeling! Are you going to test early?


----------



## kaimaka

Hi ladies! I go in for my beta tomorrow. I still have not poas, one of the hardest thing to do in my life but I promised dh that I wasn't going to do it. The holiday helped too and I just kept myself busy. The good news is that af is still not here at 13dpiui. Last cycle af came early. Hopefully this time she stays away. Good luck to all still in the tww and congrats to the bfp's! My tww ends tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## Maddy40

Wow, so many here are post-IUI. 
Becka, Rhays, Angelique, Jessi_Lou, good luck with the 2WW Hope we have some more BFPs brewing amongst you all :)
Kaimaka good luck for testing!

I am on CD9 (day 8 of injectibles) and going in Monday for my first scan of follies.


----------



## Lucinda7981

I guess I should check in with you ladies and congrats on all the BFP and of course lots of baby dust on those on the 2 WW.
Maddy you are on my same boat; Went in CD 10 to check follies on Wed but was told that it was still early as the largest follie was just 12. I'm due back Mon CD 17 to check again n hopefully this time I'm ready and will trigger that day ;)


----------



## Becka79

kaimaka said:


> Hi ladies! I go in for my beta tomorrow. I still have not poas, one of the hardest thing to do in my life but I promised dh that I wasn't going to do it. The holiday helped too and I just kept myself busy. The good news is that af is still not here at 13dpiui. Last cycle af came early. Hopefully this time she stays away. Good luck to all still in the tww and congrats to the bfp's! My tww ends tomorrow. Can't wait!

Oh wow good luck!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Becka79

Maddy40 said:


> Wow, so many here are post-IUI.
> Becka, Rhays, Angelique, Jessi_Lou, good luck with the 2WW Hope we have some more BFPs brewing amongst you all :)
> Kaimaka good luck for testing!
> 
> I am on CD9 (day 8 of injectibles) and going in Monday for my first scan of follies.

Thanks Maddy! I hope we all get BFP's too, so exciting there are so many of us! :)


----------



## rhays

Maddy40 said:


> Wow, so many here are post-IUI.
> Becka, Rhays, Angelique, Jessi_Lou, good luck with the 2WW Hope we have some more BFPs brewing amongst you all :)
> Kaimaka good luck for testing!
> 
> I am on CD9 (day 8 of injectibles) and going in Monday for my first scan of follies.

Thanks Maddy 40! I hope that this is THE cycle! :flower:


----------



## rhays

*sigh* 8 dpiui, no symptoms... I was wanting to test on Sunday (10dpiui), but now I am nervous, bc I don't want to see a negative. My brother has been in town for Thanksgiving and leaves on Sunday... I was hoping to be able to share the good news with him in person.. now I'm not sure. Anyone else a 8dpiui? Symptoms or lack thereof?


----------



## jessi_lou

kaimaka said:


> Hi ladies! I go in for my beta tomorrow. I still have not poas, one of the hardest thing to do in my life but I promised dh that I wasn't going to do it. The holiday helped too and I just kept myself busy. The good news is that af is still not here at 13dpiui. Last cycle af came early. Hopefully this time she stays away. Good luck to all still in the tww and congrats to the bfp's! My tww ends tomorrow. Can't wait!

Oh good luck here is praying for you:dust:


----------



## jessi_lou

Maddy40 said:


> Wow, so many here are post-IUI.
> Becka, Rhays, Angelique, Jessi_Lou, good luck with the 2WW Hope we have some more BFPs brewing amongst you all :)
> Kaimaka good luck for testing!
> 
> I am on CD9 (day 8 of injectibles) and going in Monday for my first scan of follies.

Thanks I hope it is the cycle as well it took us so long for them to actually give us the go ahead to even try the IUI :wacko: Anyway here is praying that it is the cycle for you as well. :dust:


----------



## jessi_lou

BeeEssKayEss said:


> jessi_lou said:
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Jessi,
> I am new here and was wondering if there was room for me to join, I had my first IUI with Clomid yesterday and am now dreading my 2WW by myself and was looking for support, we have unexplained infertility according to our RE our numbers yesterday were really good so I am hoping that after our 5 year wait that this may be our month.
> 
> Wishing you the best this cycle! I had my first iui with Clomid and trigger shot this cycle, and I'm 11DPO and super Positive on my sticks!!!! Monday I got in for BETA counts. Can't wait to keep track of you. Let us know how your feeling! Are you going to test early?Click to expand...

I am really going to try not to test early, this is the first time in over a year that I have hoped this much, I have symptom read and hoped but not this much and I am very afraid of the let down.:wacko: but his count was way high according to the doctors and motility was outstanding so I can not help but hope:happydance:


----------



## Beemama321

rhays said:


> *sigh* 8 dpiui, no symptoms... I was wanting to test on Sunday (10dpiui), but now I am nervous, bc I don't want to see a negative. My brother has been in town for Thanksgiving and leaves on Sunday... I was hoping to be able to share the good news with him in person.. now I'm not sure. Anyone else a 8dpiui? Symptoms or lack thereof?

at 8dpiui I only had slight cramping here and there. I tested on 9dpo/11dpiui and got a super fat positive. Sunday should be okay.... Wishing you luck!!! On 12dpiui my breasts started being tender.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - just checking in on you all!

Kaimaka - fxed that this is it for you....I cant wait to see what happens!

Bees - wooohooooooooo.....congrats hun.....I am so happy for you!


----------



## Angelique1

Maddy40 said:


> Wow, so many here are post-IUI.
> Becka, Rhays, Angelique, Jessi_Lou, good luck with the 2WW Hope we have some more BFPs brewing amongst you all :)
> Kaimaka good luck for testing!
> 
> I am on CD9 (day 8 of injectibles) and going in Monday for my first scan of follies.

Yes it's very exciting to have so many here! This means we will see some BFP's for sure on this thread. I love reading about the bfp results as I get very hopeful. I also like reading about the bfn too though as it helps me not feel alone in it.


----------



## kaimaka

I am in total shock ladies! I finally got my :bfp: Today's beta was 153. DH is busting at the seams. This will be hard to keep a secret for the first trimester. We are so excited. God is good!!!


----------



## Angelique1

kaimaka said:


> I am in total shock ladies! I finally got my :bfp: Today's beta was 153. DH is busting at the seams. This will be hard to keep a secret for the first trimester. We are so excited. God is good!!!

YESSSS!!!!!!! This is the best news!!! Mammoth congrats to you!!! Iui#2 too! I am iui#2 this cycle, I hope this is a sign for us too that second iui's are hopeful!

Fantastic news just such fantastic news! Are you keeping it a secret for 12wks due to high likelihood of mc?

Please share your 2ww symptoms, would love to hear them.


----------



## Kat S

kaimaka said:


> I am in total shock ladies! I finally got my :bfp: Today's beta was 153. DH is busting at the seams. This will be hard to keep a secret for the first trimester. We are so excited. God is good!!!

Whoo hoo!! That is wonderful! What a wonderful holiday present!

Now, tell us if you felt any symptoms and on which dpo if you can remember.


----------



## Kat S

BeeEssKayEss said:


> rhays said:
> 
> 
> *sigh* 8 dpiui, no symptoms... I was wanting to test on Sunday (10dpiui), but now I am nervous, bc I don't want to see a negative. My brother has been in town for Thanksgiving and leaves on Sunday... I was hoping to be able to share the good news with him in person.. now I'm not sure. Anyone else a 8dpiui? Symptoms or lack thereof?
> 
> at 8dpiui I only had slight cramping here and there. I tested on 9dpo/11dpiui and got a super fat positive. Sunday should be okay.... Wishing you luck!!! On 12dpiui my breasts started being tender.Click to expand...

Good to know! My mom had no symptoms with any of her pregnancies, so I'm trying not to feel bad if I don't feel anything in the next week.


----------



## jessi_lou

kaimaka said:


> I am in total shock ladies! I finally got my :bfp: Today's beta was 153. DH is busting at the seams. This will be hard to keep a secret for the first trimester. We are so excited. God is good!!!

I am so excited for you hoping that this is that start of a trend on this thread:happydance:


----------



## kaimaka

Angelique - I forgot to update my siggy. Sorry about that. This is actually my third IUI, but I've seen a lot of girls get their bfp on their 2nd IUI. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle. This was going to be our last IUI, so I decided to do some things different. By my 3rd IUI I have been going to acupuncture for 2 months, this past month my acupunturist also did reiki and moxa every visit. I also did dahn yoga which is energy yoga. I think the combination of all of those helped the flow of energy in my body. I used to have cold hands and feet all the time but I don't anymore. 

As far as symptoms, I didn't really have any symptoms that's out of the norm of the ovidrel shot (bloating, sore boobs, cramps). But I knew something was up when my boobs kept getting more sore each day after 11dpiui. In my previous cycle the soreness went away by 12dpiui. I also had insomnia at 12dpiui until now. I had vivid dreams starting at 8dpiui. The dreams felt so real, once I dreamt that I had washed my thumb drive in the laundry. I really believed it until I saw my thumb drive sitting on the table. Now at 14dpiui, I have mild cramps. It feels like a tugging/pulling sensation on my sides, probably due to my uterus expanding. I will give you all an update if I get anymore symptoms. 

I have another beta appointment on Monday. Hoping the numbers to at least double. Sending you all lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Beemama321

kaimaka said:


> I am in total shock ladies! I finally got my :bfp: Today's beta was 153. DH is busting at the seams. This will be hard to keep a secret for the first trimester. We are so excited. God is good!!!

YAY! Congrats! I go for my beta on Monday. We had our IUI's on the same day, maybe that was a lucky time for them :flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

kaimaka said:


> I am in total shock ladies! I finally got my :bfp: Today's beta was 153. DH is busting at the seams. This will be hard to keep a secret for the first trimester. We are so excited. God is good!!!

Congrats congrats congrats !!!!! Best of luck on ur Beta tom!!!


----------



## Chris_25

kaimaka said:


> Angelique - I forgot to update my siggy. Sorry about that. This is actually my third IUI, but I've seen a lot of girls get their bfp on their 2nd IUI. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle. This was going to be our last IUI, so I decided to do some things different. By my 3rd IUI I have been going to acupuncture for 2 months, this past month my acupunturist also did reiki and moxa every visit. I also did dahn yoga which is energy yoga. I think the combination of all of those helped the flow of energy in my body. I used to have cold hands and feet all the time but I don't anymore.
> 
> As far as symptoms, I didn't really have any symptoms that's out of the norm of the ovidrel shot (bloating, sore boobs, cramps). But I knew something was up when my boobs kept getting more sore each day after 11dpiui. In my previous cycle the soreness went away by 12dpiui. I also had insomnia at 12dpiui until now. I had vivid dreams starting at 8dpiui. The dreams felt so real, once I dreamt that I had washed my thumb drive in the laundry. I really believed it until I saw my thumb drive sitting on the table. Now at 14dpiui, I have mild cramps. It feels like a tugging/pulling sensation on my sides, probably due to my uterus expanding. I will give you all an update if I get anymore symptoms.
> 
> I have another beta appointment on Monday. Hoping the numbers to at least double. Sending you all lots and lots of :dust:


Congratulations so happy for you! Hopefully we can all join you soon :) lots of luck to you!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

First iui failed. started AF yesterday.only 10days past iui :( pretty upset. all the numbers were perfect.


----------



## rhays

so.. today is 10dpiui for me.. even though I know it is still a little early, I decided to test this morning... I think (THINK) that it is a very faint positive... eek.. omg.. I'm trying to be cool and not get prematurely excited, but.. whew.. I hope that this is it... I took a pic of it, but it doesn't show up as well as it does in person... What do y'all think?https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t394/jlhays28/photo5.jpg


----------



## rhays

oops... that link didn't work... let me try again:
https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t394/jlhays28/hpt/photo5.jpg


----------



## kaimaka

BeeEssKayEss said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> I am in total shock ladies! I finally got my :bfp: Today's beta was 153. DH is busting at the seams. This will be hard to keep a secret for the first trimester. We are so excited. God is good!!!
> 
> YAY! Congrats! I go for my beta on Monday. We had our IUI's on the same day, maybe that was a lucky time for them :flower:Click to expand...

A lucky time indeed! Good luck tomorrow. I'll be praying for good beta numbers for you and me. I go in for second beta tomorrow. :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

CCClomidQueen said:


> First iui failed. started AF yesterday.only 10days past iui :( pretty upset. all the numbers were perfect.

Sorry to hear....what r ur next steps?


----------



## jessi_lou

CCClomidQueen said:


> First iui failed. started AF yesterday.only 10days past iui :( pretty upset. all the numbers were perfect.

I am so sorry to hear that:cry:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

I guess repeat the same steps. not sure,Lucinda, Im going to call 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Well best of luck tom morning....maybe ur RE will try something a lil diff but they say that with each IUI u increase ur chances so hoping #2 works for u!!!!!


----------



## Beemama321

kaimaka said:


> BeeEssKayEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> I am in total shock ladies! I finally got my :bfp: Today's beta was 153. DH is busting at the seams. This will be hard to keep a secret for the first trimester. We are so excited. God is good!!!
> 
> YAY! Congrats! I go for my beta on Monday. We had our IUI's on the same day, maybe that was a lucky time for them :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> A lucky time indeed! Good luck tomorrow. I'll be praying for good beta numbers for you and me. I go in for second beta tomorrow. :)Click to expand...

I've never done betas before. I'll let you know my first number and let us know your second! Hoping for higher numbers for you!


----------



## Maddy40

CCClomidQueen said:


> I guess repeat the same steps. not sure,Lucinda, Im going to call 1st thing in the morning.

So sorry CCQueen :nope::hugs:

AFM today was CD11 and day 10 of injectibles (Gonal-F, dose 37.5). Scan showed only 1 follie at 6mm :cry: when they need to be at least 19mm for trigger..... Estrogen was 821, LH 9.919 and Prog only 2 :growlmad: Sigh.


----------



## Chris_25

Sorry to those who got AF :(
It's all over for me too AF came this morning :*( I don't know what to do anymore


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just a quick update....triggered this am and IUI tom am


----------



## kaimaka

Maddy, CC and Chris - Hang in there! It took me 3 tries. I pray that you get your BFP next cycle. 

Lucinda - Good luck with the IUI! Hope you get a bunch of gold medalist swimmers ;).


----------



## jessi_lou

Lucinda7981 said:


> Just a quick update....triggered this am and IUI tom am

Good luck know that we are all pulling for you :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Lucinda7981 said:


> Just a quick update....triggered this am and IUI tom am

Good luck! Wishing for good spermmie numbers for you!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Thank you so much Kaimaka, you give me hope. waiting on the doctor to call me back.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Chris_25 hang in there! we can do this! I was very upset too, but on to the next round. please don't give up.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Maddy, thank you so much. hang in there. my first scan my follies didnt grow at all. this last cycle (1st iui) was perfect, but still didnt work. Iv seen so many get a BFP 2nd,3rd,4th round.


----------



## Chris_25

CCClomidQueen said:


> Chris_25 hang in there! we can do this! I was very upset too, but on to the next round. please don't give up.

Thank you I wish you luck hunnie! I'm a mess :(


----------



## Chris_25

kaimaka said:


> Maddy, CC and Chris - Hang in there! It took me 3 tries. I pray that you get your BFP next cycle.
> 
> Lucinda - Good luck with the IUI! Hope you get a bunch of gold medalist swimmers ;).

Thank you <3


----------



## kaimaka

The nurse just called with my 2nd Beta result... 335!!! :happydance: YAY! DH and I were holding our breath all morning. One more beta on Wednesday to make sure the numbers keep going up and then ultrasound next week. :)


----------



## rhays

Well, 11 dpiui, and I got a negative hpt this morning after a faint positive yesterday... I don't know what to think... do you guys think that I am out? I think that I am going to wait until Thursday (that will be 14dpiui) to test again... I have had light cramping alot last night, and some today too... not as strong as AF, more like mild AF or similar to O pains...I am feeling pretty down after seeing that blank test this morning... This 2ww sucks. So hard to stay positive!


----------



## jessi_lou

rhays said:


> Well, 11 dpiui, and I got a negative hpt this morning after a faint positive yesterday... I don't know what to think... do you guys think that I am out? I think that I am going to wait until Thursday (that will be 14dpiui) to test again... I have had light cramping alot last night, and some today too... not as strong as AF, more like mild AF or similar to O pains...I am feeling pretty down after seeing that blank test this morning... This 2ww sucks. So hard to stay positive!

I completely agree this 2WW sucks and I am only 5 dpiui it feels like it is never going to end. I have not been this anxious for any of my other ones.:wacko:


----------



## rhays

jessi_lou said:


> rhays said:
> 
> 
> Well, 11 dpiui, and I got a negative hpt this morning after a faint positive yesterday... I don't know what to think... do you guys think that I am out? I think that I am going to wait until Thursday (that will be 14dpiui) to test again... I have had light cramping alot last night, and some today too... not as strong as AF, more like mild AF or similar to O pains...I am feeling pretty down after seeing that blank test this morning... This 2ww sucks. So hard to stay positive!
> 
> I completely agree this 2WW sucks and I am only 5 dpiui it feels like it is never going to end. I have not been this anxious for any of my other ones.:wacko:Click to expand...

Me either...this is my first IUI though, so maybe that is why I am so anxious/nervous... Is this your first IUI


----------



## Beemama321

rhays said:


> Well, 11 dpiui, and I got a negative hpt this morning after a faint positive yesterday... I don't know what to think... do you guys think that I am out? I think that I am going to wait until Thursday (that will be 14dpiui) to test again... I have had light cramping alot last night, and some today too... not as strong as AF, more like mild AF or similar to O pains...I am feeling pretty down after seeing that blank test this morning... This 2ww sucks. So hard to stay positive!

I tested out my HCG trigger to about 6 DPtrigger/ 4DPO. I kept testing and finally got a faint positive at 9DPO... but when I tested later that afternoon, I had better results than with my FMU. Even the next 3 days, my FMU was less of a positive than my afternoon or evening... maybe give that a try.


----------



## Beemama321

kaimaka said:


> The nurse just called with my 2nd Beta result... 335!!! :happydance: YAY! DH and I were holding our breath all morning. One more beta on Wednesday to make sure the numbers keep going up and then ultrasound next week. :)

WOOHOO!!! :happydance: Kaimaka!!!

I tested first Beta today, the doctor just called with my result: 519 !!!!


----------



## Pookabear

Ladies, should I still gEt my iui this cycle if I have a sinus infection?? Any advice?advices


----------



## jessi_lou

rhays said:


> jessi_lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhays said:
> 
> 
> Well, 11 dpiui, and I got a negative hpt this morning after a faint positive yesterday... I don't know what to think... do you guys think that I am out? I think that I am going to wait until Thursday (that will be 14dpiui) to test again... I have had light cramping alot last night, and some today too... not as strong as AF, more like mild AF or similar to O pains...I am feeling pretty down after seeing that blank test this morning... This 2ww sucks. So hard to stay positive!
> 
> I completely agree this 2WW sucks and I am only 5 dpiui it feels like it is never going to end. I have not been this anxious for any of my other ones.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Me either...this is my first IUI though, so maybe that is why I am so anxious/nervous... Is this your first IUIClick to expand...

Yes this is my first one


----------



## jessi_lou

Beemama321 said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> The nurse just called with my 2nd Beta result... 335!!! :happydance: YAY! DH and I were holding our breath all morning. One more beta on Wednesday to make sure the numbers keep going up and then ultrasound next week. :)
> 
> WOOHOO!!! :happydance: Kaimaka!!!
> 
> I tested first Beta today, the doctor just called with my result: 519 !!!!Click to expand...

Those numbers are awesome maybe twins:dance:


----------



## kaimaka

Beemama321 said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> The nurse just called with my 2nd Beta result... 335!!! :happydance: YAY! DH and I were holding our breath all morning. One more beta on Wednesday to make sure the numbers keep going up and then ultrasound next week. :)
> 
> WOOHOO!!! :happydance: Kaimaka!!!
> 
> I tested first Beta today, the doctor just called with my result: 519 !!!!Click to expand...

Woot! Woot! :dance::yipee: Those are really good numbers! Good possibility for twins :oneofeach:too since you had more than one follie. I'm so excited for you!!! Cheers to great beta results! :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Today is the second day I feel lower back pain. And it's worse today! Is this a sign?


----------



## Lucinda7981

So today was IUI #1 and it was over with before i knew it and now for the dreaded 2WW.....ps almost had to cancel it as DH had the only hard time producing the sample !!!!


----------



## Kat S

Lucinda7981 said:


> So today was IUI #1 and it was over with before i knew it and now for the dreaded 2WW.....ps almost had to cancel it as DH had the only hard time producing the sample !!!!

Oh, good luck! My DH had trouble producing a sample on our first IUI, too. It's so much pressure on them. My DH had a much easier time for our 2nd IUI. I think at that point, he was used to producing on demand! LOL!


----------



## Beemama321

Kat S said:


> Today is the second day I feel lower back pain. And it's worse today! Is this a sign?

I had lower back pain around this time...


----------



## Beemama321

kaimaka said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> The nurse just called with my 2nd Beta result... 335!!! :happydance: YAY! DH and I were holding our breath all morning. One more beta on Wednesday to make sure the numbers keep going up and then ultrasound next week. :)
> 
> WOOHOO!!! :happydance: Kaimaka!!!
> 
> I tested first Beta today, the doctor just called with my result: 519 !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Woot! Woot! :dance::yipee: Those are really good numbers! Good possibility for twins :oneofeach:too since you had more than one follie. I'm so excited for you!!! Cheers to great beta results! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I test again tomorrow. I'll let you know. Do you go for a third or next up ultrasound? So exciting to have someone to talk to who is the exact same days pregnant as me!!


----------



## kaimaka

Beemama321 said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> The nurse just called with my 2nd Beta result... 335!!! :happydance: YAY! DH and I were holding our breath all morning. One more beta on Wednesday to make sure the numbers keep going up and then ultrasound next week. :)
> 
> WOOHOO!!! :happydance: Kaimaka!!!
> 
> I tested first Beta today, the doctor just called with my result: 519 !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Woot! Woot! :dance::yipee: Those are really good numbers! Good possibility for twins :oneofeach:too since you had more than one follie. I'm so excited for you!!! Cheers to great beta results! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I test again tomorrow. I'll let you know. Do you go for a third or next up ultrasound? So exciting to have someone to talk to who is the exact same days pregnant as me!!Click to expand...

I go in for my 3rd beta tomorrow too. I can't wait to share results with you. I'm having slight cramps though. I hope that it's not something to worry about. How are you feeling?


----------



## Beemama321

Kaimaka, good luck tomorrow. I've had some twinges here and there. Just try to relax. I found out today my TSH is slightly high so I'm being put on Synthroid! Anyone familiar with this??


----------



## Maddy40

Good luck to all those BFP-ladies. Sadly I don't think we will be one of them this month :brat: On Monday the scan-lady only saw what she thought was a 6mm follie. Well it turns out they "missed" a follicle at that scan as one ovary was difficult to view. By the time my bloodwork and scan were done today (where they "found" the 19mm follie) I'd already O'd...... will do IUI tomorrow but the chances of it working are remote.... Right now I just feel like we can't catch a break on this TTC thing :nope:


----------



## kaimaka

Maddy40 said:


> Good luck to all those BFP-ladies. Sadly I don't think we will be one of them this month :brat: On Monday the scan-lady only saw what she thought was a 6mm follie. Well it turns out they "missed" a follicle at that scan as one ovary was difficult to view. By the time my bloodwork and scan were done today (where they "found" the 19mm follie) I'd already O'd...... will do IUI tomorrow but the chances of it working are remote.... Right now I just feel like we can't catch a break on this TTC thing :nope:

Maddy- are you just starting to surge? If they were able to measure the other follicle then it means it still in tact and has not release the egg. I thought my cycle was a bust because based on my temp, I was already ovulating. My bloodwork confirmed it and the doc moved up my iui to the very next day instead of two days later like their normal protocol. Fortunately dh and I bd the night before bloodwork and the iui became back-up. I'm almost positive the egg released the night before iui as I felt really crampy but I still gave myself the ovidrel that night. Good luck and I hope this is your cycle. 19mm is a good size, mine was only 18 when I started surging. It's possible, hang in there! :dust:


----------



## Kat S

OMG, guys! I think this is it! It's 8 DPIUI for me, but I couldn't wait any longer to test! The line is faint, but it's definitely there! 

:bfp:



In this photo I enhanced it so maybe you can see it on a computer monitor:



Oh please let this be real! Please let this be my sticky bean!!


----------



## Chris_25

Kat S said:


> OMG, guys! I think this is it! It's 8 DPIUI for me, but I couldn't wait any longer to test! The line is faint, but it's definitely there!
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> In this photo I enhanced it so maybe you can see it on a computer monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please let this be real! Please let this be my sticky bean!!


oh my gosh I can see the line def! Did you do a trigger shot? 
I really hope it's it for you!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat,
I def see the line...did you test out the trigger shot to make sure it was out of your system? I really hope this is it for you...fingers crossed


----------



## Kat S

I did do a trigger shot, but I didn't test it out this month. I did last month. It was gone by day 6 or 7. By day 8 there was nothing at all. I know technically maybe it's still picking up the trigger, but I hope not!! I'll continue to test every day and hope the line gets darker!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> I did do a trigger shot, but I didn't test it out this month. I did last month. It was gone by day 6 or 7. By day 8 there was nothing at all. I know technically maybe it's still picking up the trigger, but I hope not!! I'll continue to test every day and hope the line gets darker!

Well fingers crossed that it gets darker with every passing day!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies: i've been checking every so often and very happy for all those who have their BFP's. Good luck to the rest of you in the 2WW.

AFM i've had 3 IUI's so far this week starting on Monday. 1 more to go tomorrow. Pretty much my ultrasound was great on friday and showed several good follicles. So i went in and had my IUI on monday, was very crampy and felt like crap that night. 2nd IUI was done on Tuesday and went well, but the doc after he did the IUI did an ultrasound and saw the egg hasn't dropped yet. So yesterday i got the HCG shot and then this morning we did another IUI. My last one is tomorrow. This week has been such a rollercoaster ride and i'm just going nuts with it all. Was definately unexpected but a great surprise that it happened. Just need to get through 1 more night and then i'll be in the 2WW. Hubby's count was fantastic day 1-2, today it was borderline, but the doc said we will make do with what we have. he said it was a little lower than the other days. Hopefully tomorrow he will get better numbers!! I'm just praying that the double back to back IUI's will work this month!!! Praying and praying!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies sorry I have been Mia. With the thanksgiving holiday and Christmas shopping, I don't make it on here to post often! 

Kat I really pray that is a true bfp for you....I think it is :) I tested out my trigger at 6dpt and it was soo faint. I am not testing early this time, I refuse, lol. I have three more days until af is suppose to arrive! Keep us posted!


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies if you wanted to test out your trigger when should you start? i had my trigger yesterday morning with IUI today and tomorrow.


----------



## Beemama321

Kismat026 said:


> Hi Ladies if you wanted to test out your trigger when should you start? i had my trigger yesterday morning with IUI today and tomorrow.

I started testing out my trigger 4DPO/6DPtrigger... it worked for me. Showed extremely faint positive till about 6DPO/8DPtrigger then stark negative for the next two/three days, then strong positive at 9DPO/11DPtrigger. It helps if you use cheapies like wondfo


----------



## Beemama321

Kat:

Sure looks positive to me!!! That's exactly how my 9DPO :bfp: looked and I'm totally pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## Keeping Faith

Kat S said:


> OMG, guys! I think this is it! It's 8 DPIUI for me, but I couldn't wait any longer to test! The line is faint, but it's definitely there!
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> In this photo I enhanced it so maybe you can see it on a computer monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please let this be real! Please let this be my sticky bean!!

OMG!!!! Mrs. KAT!!!!!!!! Congrats!!! I have been following your story and im just so excited for you. :happydance:


----------



## kaimaka

Kat - I hope it's a real positive. Keep testing and keep us posted. :)


----------



## kaimaka

Yay! Nurse just called with my 3rd beta result. 653!!! :happydance: Ultrasound is next Friday. Stick little bean! Stick! :)


----------



## ttc babybump

Congrat on all your BFP ladies, it is great to see those out there and here your stories so we know there is hope!


----------



## Beemama321

kaimaka said:


> Yay! Nurse just called with my 3rd beta result. 653!!! :happydance: Ultrasound is next Friday. Stick little bean! Stick! :)

WOOHOO!!!!! Thats great!!!


----------



## Beemama321

Got my 2nd beta back today!

14DPO- 519
16DPO- 1185 :happydance:

Does that seem high to anyone? My hubby is convinced its multiples, and I kinda have a feeling too.... Can't wait to see an ultrasound, whenever that is! Last night, I already had nausea and vomiting... 4 weeks seems so early for all that.


----------



## Kat S

kaimaka said:


> Yay! Nurse just called with my 3rd beta result. 653!!! :happydance: Ultrasound is next Friday. Stick little bean! Stick! :)

Oh, wonderful!!! Yes, stick you bean, you!!


----------



## Kat S

Beemama321 said:


> Got my 2nd beta back today!
> 
> 14DPO- 519
> 16DPO- 1185 :happydance:
> 
> Does that seem high to anyone? My hubby is convinced its multiples, and I kinda have a feeling too.... Can't wait to see an ultrasound, whenever that is! Last night, I already had nausea and vomiting... 4 weeks seems so early for all that.

OOOh, wouldn't that be exciting!! Multiples run in both sides of my family. My mom is a twin and my father's father was a twin. Keep us posted!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes for my very faint :bfp: Hopefully it's not due to a lingering trigger shot, and the 2nd line will get darker tomorrow and the following few days! Last month, the trigger was out of my system by 7dpiui, so I feel pretty good about it!


----------



## kaimaka

Beemama321 said:


> Got my 2nd beta back today!
> 
> 14DPO- 519
> 16DPO- 1185 :happydance:
> 
> Does that seem high to anyone? My hubby is convinced its multiples, and I kinda have a feeling too.... Can't wait to see an ultrasound, whenever that is! Last night, I already had nausea and vomiting... 4 weeks seems so early for all that.

Bee- That's great news! I think you're having multiples. That's so exciting!!! Are you going in for a third beta? Oh, I'm going through waves of nausea too but no vomiting. I've been sipping on ginger ale. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Beemama321

Kat S said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> Got my 2nd beta back today!
> 
> 14DPO- 519
> 16DPO- 1185 :happydance:
> 
> Does that seem high to anyone? My hubby is convinced its multiples, and I kinda have a feeling too.... Can't wait to see an ultrasound, whenever that is! Last night, I already had nausea and vomiting... 4 weeks seems so early for all that.
> 
> OOOh, wouldn't that be exciting!! Multiples run in both sides of my family. My mom is a twin and my father's father was a twin. Keep us posted!Click to expand...

No multiples in my family, so that would be a trip! One is fine too :) Sending good thoughts to your little bean :hugs:


----------



## Beemama321

kaimaka said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> Got my 2nd beta back today!
> 
> 14DPO- 519
> 16DPO- 1185 :happydance:
> 
> Does that seem high to anyone? My hubby is convinced its multiples, and I kinda have a feeling too.... Can't wait to see an ultrasound, whenever that is! Last night, I already had nausea and vomiting... 4 weeks seems so early for all that.
> 
> Bee- That's great news! I think you're having multiples. That's so exciting!!! Are you going in for a third beta? Oh, I'm going through waves of nausea too but no vomiting. I've been sipping on ginger ale. Hope you feel better.Click to expand...

No third beta for me, but I have my first OB/GYN appointment tomorrow... but no scan involved :shrug:


----------



## Maddy40

Had our first IUI today - although one nurse told me yesterday that i'd already O'd, the FS and the senior nurse looked separately at my numbers and thought I'd just started to surge and would O today without a trigger. So we went ahead with a post-wash number 11 million. I will have bloodwork at 7dpiui and again at 11dpiui and 13dpiui.


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck maddy!!!


----------



## Kat S

Maddy40 said:


> Had our first IUI today - although one nurse told me yesterday that i'd already O'd, the FS and the senior nurse looked separately at my numbers and thought I'd just started to surge and would O today without a trigger. So we went ahead with a post-wash number 11 million. I will have bloodwork at 7dpiui and again at 11dpiui and 13dpiui.

Those are good wash numbers!! Good luck!!


----------



## kaimaka

Bee - Good luck at the OB appointment today. I hope you get to see your little bean"s" ;) soon. Our RE's must have different protocols. Mine will keep monitoring me until 8 weeks and then they will release me to OB. You should ask the OB for a scan between 6-8 weeks, the heartbeat"s" should be visible by then. I love putting the "s" on this post, I just have a feeling that you're having multiples. I'm so excited for you! We should start an August 2013 due date thread. 

Maddy - That's exactly how my cycle went. I still triggered but I'm almost 100% positive that the egg released the night before IUI, even before I gave myself the shot. This could be your cycle! Good luck! :)


----------



## Kat S

You guys were right. It must have been the last traces of the trigger shot. This morning, my home test showed negative. I've learned my lesson of testing early...:cry:


----------



## jessi_lou

This waiting thing is really starting to get to me and not know weather these symptoms are early pregnancy or post ovulation or even early PMS sucks but my boobs hurt pretty good and I have little cramps but I am only 8DPIUI :shrug:


----------



## Chris_25

Kat S said:


> You guys were right. It must have been the last traces of the trigger shot. This morning, my home test showed negative. I've learned my lesson of testing early...:cry:

I'm sorry hunnie but u still never know what could happen this month


----------



## Lucinda7981

Maddy40 said:


> Had our first IUI today - although one nurse told me yesterday that i'd already O'd, the FS and the senior nurse looked separately at my numbers and thought I'd just started to surge and would O today without a trigger. So we went ahead with a post-wash number 11 million. I will have bloodwork at 7dpiui and again at 11dpiui and 13dpiui.

Goodluck Maddy...fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bee,
Those numbers are high!!!! Wow what a tease that youre meeting with your OB but not scan ;(


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> You guys were right. It must have been the last traces of the trigger shot. This morning, my home test showed negative. I've learned my lesson of testing early...:cry:

Well just because it was a false alarm does not mean you are out yet....just a couple more days until testing!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Lucinda7981

jessi_lou said:


> This waiting thing is really starting to get to me and not know weather these symptoms are early pregnancy or post ovulation or even early PMS sucks but my boobs hurt pretty good and I have little cramps but I am only 8DPIUI :shrug:

Try to hang in there as you only have a couple days more till testing....I'm only 2 days past my IUI so i have a long long wait!


----------



## Kismat026

Kat S said:


> You guys were right. It must have been the last traces of the trigger shot. This morning, my home test showed negative. I've learned my lesson of testing early...:cry:

very sorry to hear that!!!!


----------



## Beemama321

kaimaka said:


> Bee - Good luck at the OB appointment today. I hope you get to see your little bean"s" ;) soon. Our RE's must have different protocols. Mine will keep monitoring me until 8 weeks and then they will release me to OB. You should ask the OB for a scan between 6-8 weeks, the heartbeat"s" should be visible by then. I love putting the "s" on this post, I just have a feeling that you're having multiples. I'm so excited for you! We should start an August 2013 due date thread.
> 
> Maddy - That's exactly how my cycle went. I still triggered but I'm almost 100% positive that the egg released the night before IUI, even before I gave myself the shot. This could be your cycle! Good luck! :)

I go in an hour to the baby doc so we will see what he determines. I really really want a scan! But waiting till 6 some weeks so I can see a heartbeat will be priceless :cloud9: I'm in one August thread, but no one really talks to me :cry:


----------



## Maddy40

Good luck at the appointment BeeMama. KatS hope tests in a few days time have a better result. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Kismat026

Ok ladies so i'm 5dpo with really bad lower back pain and slight pain through the sides of my legs. FF has determined I O'd last Thursday, same day as my last IUI. I'm praying and praying right now. Is this normal to have at 5dpo?? any other signs anyone has had....i feel like the pains are like the ones i would get when AF is going to come, but it's way to early for AF...i don't know if my body is playing tricks with me or what...but fingers crossed and see what happens later tonight and tomorrow....


----------



## mrswemyss

I finally got my positive!!! Lots of prayers pls' good luck everyone


----------



## Lucinda7981

mrswemyss said:


> I finally got my positive!!! Lots of prayers pls' good luck everyone

Congrats on the BFP!!!!


----------



## Pookabear

Congrats mrs!!!!!
kismat....ooooooohhh I hope it is a lovely sign and not your body playing tricks...ugh the waiting game always sucks, don't ya wish there was some earlier way of knowing. Its never fair lol


----------



## Beemama321

mrswemyss said:


> I finally got my positive!!! Lots of prayers pls' good luck everyone

Woohoo!!! You'll have to join us at August moms and mums :happydance:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies...I forgot to update on here....I got my BFP on Saturday...my third and final round of IUI. I am praying this bean(s) stick!!! :) 

Good luck to everyone else!!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Congratulations Hope! I'm always so happy to hear that IUI has worked for someone!


----------



## Becka79

mrswemyss said:


> I finally got my positive!!! Lots of prayers pls' good luck everyone

Congrats!!!!! :)


----------



## Becka79

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies...I forgot to update on here....I got my BFP on Saturday...my third and final round of IUI. I am praying this bean(s) stick!!! :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!!!!

 Congrats!! :)


----------



## Becka79

Congrats to the BFPs do far.. Extremely exciting news, I cant wait til I have that awesome feeling! 
I had my beta today which unfort was a BFN :(
My hcg was 1 and my progesterone was 19.. Sad :(


----------



## kaimaka

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies...I forgot to update on here....I got my BFP on Saturday...my third and final round of IUI. I am praying this bean(s) stick!!! :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!!!!

Yay!!! Congrats Hope! 3rd time IS the charm for us! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## kaimaka

mrswemyss said:


> I finally got my positive!!! Lots of prayers pls' good luck everyone

Congrats!!! That is great news! H&H 9 months to you. :happydance:


----------



## kaimaka

Bee - the August thread moves so fast. I can't keep up. I joined what to expect. They have teams broken down by weeks. It's easier to keep up with. How are you feeling?


----------



## jessi_lou

I am cautiously hopeful I think I have seen my first BFP in over 2 years and am praying it is not a chemical since AF is not due until Friday, it kind of feels like she is on the way with the lower abdominal cramps but my BB's sure hurt. This was our first IUI so I am very nervous.
 



Attached Files:







Day two December 002.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2









Day two December 003.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pookabear

Ooooh looking good Jessie so excited for you!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## kaimaka

jessi_lou said:


> I am cautiously hopeful I think I have seen my first BFP in over 2 years and am praying it is not a chemical since AF is not due until Friday, it kind of feels like she is on the way with the lower abdominal cramps but my BB's sure hurt. This was our first IUI so I am very nervous.

Jessi - Congrats! At 13DPIUI I think that's a real positive. That's how I felt the week that AF was supposed to come. Actually my previous IUI, AF came right at 13dpiui. I knew this cycle that I was pregnant when she didn't come but I still didn't do hpt. I waited until the day of beta and then I poas twice just to see the lines! Lol!!! Good luck to you! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats on all the BFPS!!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Pookabear said:


> Congrats mrs!!!!!
> kismat....ooooooohhh I hope it is a lovely sign and not your body playing tricks...ugh the waiting game always sucks, don't ya wish there was some earlier way of knowing. Its never fair lol

awww thanks!! i hope so too that it's not my body playing tricks on me. the lower back pain has gone away now, but i'm still getting pains here and there on my legs and weird twinges down there...who knows!!


----------



## Beemama321

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies...I forgot to update on here....I got my BFP on Saturday...my third and final round of IUI. I am praying this bean(s) stick!!! :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!!!!

Woohoo!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Beemama321

jessi_lou said:


> I am cautiously hopeful I think I have seen my first BFP in over 2 years and am praying it is not a chemical since AF is not due until Friday, it kind of feels like she is on the way with the lower abdominal cramps but my BB's sure hurt. This was our first IUI so I am very nervous.

Jessi! How awesome for you! I felt the same way you did after my iui, same symptoms you describe, I was sure it was a dud! But I tested positive from 11DPiui onward, 9DPO!! :hugs:


----------



## mrswemyss

Beemama321 said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> The nurse just called with my 2nd Beta result... 335!!! :happydance: YAY! DH and I were holding our breath all morning. One more beta on Wednesday to make sure the numbers keep going up and then ultrasound next week. :)
> 
> WOOHOO!!! :happydance: Kaimaka!!!
> 
> I tested first Beta today, the doctor just called with my result: 519 !!!!Click to expand...

are u sure u are having twins? I just wonder what exactly high HCG levels mean if anything at all? Have you had ur US yet? CONGRATS BTW!!!


----------



## mrswemyss

kaimaka said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> I finally got my positive!!! Lots of prayers pls' good luck everyone
> 
> Congrats!!! That is great news! H&H 9 months to you. :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks! to u as well! r u on an aug baby thread?


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow look at all the bfps...congrats ladies!!!

kaimaka and mrsemyss - how many follies did you have on all of your IUI cycles? I just wonder cuz I am gear up to do my second one and I had 3 nice follies in my last cycle with a great sperm count and still a bfn...I just wonder if maybe iui might not work for me.

If anyone else would like to answer the above question....I would love to hear your info!


----------



## mrswemyss

I had one big good one, one small one 
Thanks


----------



## mrswemyss

Do u have hostile/thick mucus? Why r u doing iuis?


----------



## ttcbaby117

I'm unexplained...just another step before iui I guess. I do have a tilted uterus but re doesn't think that is the problem.


----------



## Beemama321

ttcbaby117 said:


> wow look at all the bfps...congrats ladies!!!
> 
> kaimaka and mrsemyss - how many follies did you have on all of your IUI cycles? I just wonder cuz I am gear up to do my second one and I had 3 nice follies in my last cycle with a great sperm count and still a bfn...I just wonder if maybe iui might not work for me.
> 
> If anyone else would like to answer the above question....I would love to hear your info!

I had 3 large follies with 22 post wash sperm. I have my first scan tomorrow to see if theres more than 1... :happydance: I hear its not common for it to work the first time, but good chance it will work within three tries...


----------



## Beemama321

mrswemyss said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> The nurse just called with my 2nd Beta result... 335!!! :happydance: YAY! DH and I were holding our breath all morning. One more beta on Wednesday to make sure the numbers keep going up and then ultrasound next week. :)
> 
> WOOHOO!!! :happydance: Kaimaka!!!
> 
> I tested first Beta today, the doctor just called with my result: 519 !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> are u sure u are having twins? I just wonder what exactly high HCG levels mean if anything at all? Have you had ur US yet? CONGRATS BTW!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! Congrats to you too!!! I had a :bfp: at just 9DPO, and beta519 at 14DPO and 1185 at 16DPO. Everything just seems so exaggerated but it could all be in my head. At barely 4 weeks, I've had terrible morning sickness. I have my first scan tomorrow, we will see what's in there :happydance: I only had "12% chance" of conceiving first iui, and 10& chance of twins so I figure theres some likelihood of my having twins.


----------



## Beemama321

kaimaka said:


> Bee - the August thread moves so fast. I can't keep up. I joined what to expect. They have teams broken down by weeks. It's easier to keep up with. How are you feeling?

I don't see what thread you are on. It it only called what to expect?


----------



## Hope1409

First round I had only one follie at 22, second round I had two on each side measuring 19 and 16 and 16 and 14, and on this last lucky one, I had two at 23. I really cannot wait to find out if both follies stuck!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey BeeMama sounds like you're progressing so well. Will be exciting to hear your scan outcomes. I had my 7dpiui blood tests on Thursday and will have 11dpiui tests on Monday. These are both to test for progesterone. If all looks good then they will do a pregnancy blood test on Wednesday.


----------



## Beemama321

Hope1409 said:


> First round I had only one follie at 22, second round I had two on each side measuring 19 and 16 and 16 and 14, and on this last lucky one, I had two at 23. I really cannot wait to find out if both follies stuck!

:happydance: Can't wait to find out if theres one or two!!


----------



## Beemama321

Maddy40 said:


> Hey BeeMama sounds like you're progressing so well. Will be exciting to hear your scan outcomes. I had my 7dpiui blood tests on Thursday and will have 11dpiui tests on Monday. These are both to test for progesterone. If all looks good then they will do a pregnancy blood test on Wednesday.

Keep us posted. I hear the gonal is more successful, at least in my research:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrswemyss

Well ladies lmk if there are two!! Everyone keeps telling me I have two in here... But who knows!? 13 days till my ultrasound :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Beemama321 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> wow look at all the bfps...congrats ladies!!!
> 
> kaimaka and mrsemyss - how many follies did you have on all of your IUI cycles? I just wonder cuz I am gear up to do my second one and I had 3 nice follies in my last cycle with a great sperm count and still a bfn...I just wonder if maybe iui might not work for me.
> 
> If anyone else would like to answer the above question....I would love to hear your info!
> 
> I had 3 large follies with 22 post wash sperm. I have my first scan tomorrow to see if theres more than 1... :happydance: I hear its not common for it to work the first time, but good chance it will work within three tries...Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know....do you know why they say the first one doesnt usually work? I wonder about that....I had the same stats as you and didnt get my bfp....


----------



## Maddy40

TTC we were told at our clinic that IUI normally doesn't work first time as it takes at least one cycle to get medications correct and to log how your body reacts.


----------



## kaimaka

mrswemyss said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> I finally got my positive!!! Lots of prayers pls' good luck everyone
> 
> Congrats!!! That is great news! H&H 9 months to you. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks! to u as well! r u on an aug baby thread?Click to expand...

I posted on the aug thread once. It moves way too fast for me. I joined what to expect. I have the app and it's a lot easier to follow. :)


----------



## kaimaka

ttcbaby117 said:


> wow look at all the bfps...congrats ladies!!!
> 
> kaimaka and mrsemyss - how many follies did you have on all of your IUI cycles? I just wonder cuz I am gear up to do my second one and I had 3 nice follies in my last cycle with a great sperm count and still a bfn...I just wonder if maybe iui might not work for me.
> 
> If anyone else would like to answer the above question....I would love to hear your info!

I only had one follie on all 3 of my IUI cycles. The first appointment with the RE he told me to go straight to IVF because I have quite a few issues (endometriosis, one ovary - the right was removed and the left was operated on too) and we have been trying for 5 1/2 years with no luck. The third one was the charm! :winkwink: IUI could work for you too! Praying that this is your cycle.


----------



## Kat S

I'm prepping for my 3rd IUI using Bravelle for the first time. That stuff is so expensive! Really hoping 3rd time is the charm for us.


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck Kat...I really hope so too :) When do you go in for the IUI do you have your dates yet?


----------



## Kat S

Hope1409 said:


> Good luck Kat...I really hope so too :) When do you go in for the IUI do you have your dates yet?

Thank you!! I'm guessing around the 15th, but we won't know until next week.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kat...I really hope so too :) When do you go in for the IUI do you have your dates yet?
> 
> Thank you!! I'm guessing around the 15th, but we won't know until next week.Click to expand...

Goodluck Kat !!!! I'm still waiting as I'm 10dpiui


----------



## ttcbaby117

Maddy - that is what I thought....My first IUI seemed to have worked out perfectly except that it ended in a bfn...so I guess I am trying to figure out why if I had such a great cycle...why didnt I get my BFP.

Kaimaka - yeah it has been a long road and it is so wonderful and inspirational to see that you have finally gotten your bfp! You can see what I said to Maddy about my cycle looking so great but no bfp...it kinda makes me feel like it might not work.


----------



## Kat S

Lucinda7981 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kat...I really hope so too :) When do you go in for the IUI do you have your dates yet?
> 
> Thank you!! I'm guessing around the 15th, but we won't know until next week.Click to expand...
> 
> Goodluck Kat !!!! I'm still waiting as I'm 10dpiuiClick to expand...

Thanks, Lucinda! Good luck to you! Only a few more days and you'll know!!


----------



## Beemama321

ttcbaby117 said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> wow look at all the bfps...congrats ladies!!!
> 
> kaimaka and mrsemyss - how many follies did you have on all of your IUI cycles? I just wonder cuz I am gear up to do my second one and I had 3 nice follies in my last cycle with a great sperm count and still a bfn...I just wonder if maybe iui might not work for me.
> 
> If anyone else would like to answer the above question....I would love to hear your info!
> 
> I had 3 large follies with 22 post wash sperm. I have my first scan tomorrow to see if theres more than 1... :happydance: I hear its not common for it to work the first time, but good chance it will work within three tries...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for letting me know....do you know why they say the first one doesnt usually work? I wonder about that....I had the same stats as you and didnt get my bfp....Click to expand...

You can have a picture perfect cycle and iui...and implantation fails or something else within nature's hand fails like chromosomal or genetic problem. Not everything is controlled in an iui. IVF actually places fertilized, few day old embryos into the womb. More controlled. With perfect concept, the healthy female has about 15-20% chance of actually implanting, ect.


----------



## mrswemyss

Bee- do u have symptoms this early? I don't have any except forgetting stuff already and sore boobs


----------



## Beemama321

mrswemyss said:


> Bee- do u have symptoms this early? I don't have any except forgetting stuff already and sore boobs

I guess with my other pregnancies, I have amnesia! Maybe nature's way of insuring we will get pregnant again after suffering the first time! I have severe nausea with vomiting, some light cramping, peeing like crazy, fatigue, sore boobs, forgetful... geez and I'm not even 6 weeks! Scared for what's to come!


----------



## Maddy40

Beemama321 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> wow look at all the bfps...congrats ladies!!!
> 
> kaimaka and mrsemyss - how many follies did you have on all of your IUI cycles? I just wonder cuz I am gear up to do my second one and I had 3 nice follies in my last cycle with a great sperm count and still a bfn...I just wonder if maybe iui might not work for me.
> 
> If anyone else would like to answer the above question....I would love to hear your info!
> 
> I had 3 large follies with 22 post wash sperm. I have my first scan tomorrow to see if theres more than 1... :happydance: I hear its not common for it to work the first time, but good chance it will work within three tries...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for letting me know....do you know why they say the first one doesnt usually work? I wonder about that....I had the same stats as you and didnt get my bfp....Click to expand...
> 
> You can have a picture perfect cycle and iui...and implantation fails or something else within nature's hand fails like chromosomal or genetic problem. Not everything is controlled in an iui. IVF actually places fertilized, few day old embryos into the womb. More controlled. With perfect concept, the healthy female has about 15-20% chance of actually implanting, ect.Click to expand...

Age is also a factor. Even with IVF, for a woman of my age the success rate is under 10%. Using donor eggs has a much higher success rate for the geriatrics above us :)


----------



## Maddy40

Lucinda7981 said:


> I'm still waiting as I'm 10dpiui

When will you be tested, Lucinda? I am one day behind you, currently 9dpiui. I had my 7dpiui bloodtest on Thursday and am headed in for 11dpiui and 13dpiui bloods on Mon & Wed.....I don't feel pregnant at all, I think it probably hasn't worked for us. :nope:


----------



## Becka79

Kat S said:


> I'm prepping for my 3rd IUI using Bravelle for the first time. That stuff is so expensive! Really hoping 3rd time is the charm for us.

Good luck Kat! Im going to have my second iui prob in Feb.. Hope 3rd time is the one for you!


----------



## Becka79

Maddy40 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting as I'm 10dpiui
> 
> When will you be tested, Lucinda? I am one day behind you, currently 9dpiui. I had my 7dpiui bloodtest on Thursday and am headed in for 11dpiui and 13dpiui bloods on Mon & Wed.....I don't feel pregnant at all, I think it probably hasn't worked for us. :nope:Click to expand...

Good luck to you both! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Maddy40 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting as I'm 10dpiui
> 
> When will you be tested, Lucinda? I am one day behind you, currently 9dpiui. I had my 7dpiui bloodtest on Thursday and am headed in for 11dpiui and 13dpiui bloods on Mon & Wed.....I don't feel pregnant at all, I think it probably hasn't worked for us. :nope:Click to expand...

RE said to test at 14dpiui and call office with results. I plan on taking a HPT soon


----------



## CaffeLatte

Hi ladies... I just completed my secound round of clomid, ovidrel, and a double iui. My pregnacy test was negative, and I was so crushed. I'm currently on a break this cycle to allow my body to rest from taking 6 months of meds. I'm hoping that 2013 will be a much better year for us.


----------



## Beemama321

CaffeLatte said:


> Hi ladies... I just completed my secound round of clomid, ovidrel, and a double iui. My pregnacy test was negative, and I was so crushed. I'm currently on a break this cycle to allow my body to rest from taking 6 months of meds. I'm hoping that 2013 will be a much better year for us.

Sorry to hear that. How disappointing, but your good attitude is awesome! Good luck to you in 2013!!!:hugs:


----------



## Beemama321

Lucinda7981 said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting as I'm 10dpiui
> 
> When will you be tested, Lucinda? I am one day behind you, currently 9dpiui. I had my 7dpiui bloodtest on Thursday and am headed in for 11dpiui and 13dpiui bloods on Mon & Wed.....I don't feel pregnant at all, I think it probably hasn't worked for us. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> RE said to test at 14dpiui and call office with results. I plan on taking a HPT soonClick to expand...

Good thoughts your way!!!! :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

Lucinda7981 said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting as I'm 10dpiui
> 
> When will you be tested, Lucinda? I am one day behind you, currently 9dpiui. I had my 7dpiui bloodtest on Thursday and am headed in for 11dpiui and 13dpiui bloods on Mon & Wed.....I don't feel pregnant at all, I think it probably hasn't worked for us. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> RE said to test at 14dpiui and call office with results. I plan on taking a HPT soonClick to expand...

I find it really interesting that every doctor has different monitoring regime. Mine do 3 bloodtests post-IUI to monitor progesterone levels. The final bloodtest is also a pregnancy test. The tests are included in the IUI cost. But I know people that have no monitoring post-IUI and are just told to POAS if their period is late. I wonder if there's any significant benefit in monitoring vs not monitoring post-IUI?


----------



## Beemama321

Maddy40 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting as I'm 10dpiui
> 
> When will you be tested, Lucinda? I am one day behind you, currently 9dpiui. I had my 7dpiui bloodtest on Thursday and am headed in for 11dpiui and 13dpiui bloods on Mon & Wed.....I don't feel pregnant at all, I think it probably hasn't worked for us. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> RE said to test at 14dpiui and call office with results. I plan on taking a HPT soonClick to expand...
> 
> I find it really interesting that every doctor has different monitoring regime. Mine do 3 bloodtests post-IUI to monitor progesterone levels. The final bloodtest is also a pregnancy test. The tests are included in the IUI cost. But I know people that have no monitoring post-IUI and are just told to POAS if their period is late. I wonder if there's any significant benefit in monitoring vs not monitoring post-IUI?Click to expand...

I was told to just POAS


----------



## Kat S

I *think* some test for progesterone levels to be sure your levels are what they are supposed to be at that point (pregnant or not), and if they are not, it's something they can fix.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone - just to let you know that our November IUI was successful and our BFP was confirmed today :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Maddy40 said:


> Hi everyone - just to let you know that our November IUI was successful and our BFP was confirmed today :)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Beemama321

Maddy40 said:


> Hi everyone - just to let you know that our November IUI was successful and our BFP was confirmed today :)

:happydance::happydance: due date??


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats maddy!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Beemama321 said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - just to let you know that our November IUI was successful and our BFP was confirmed today :)
> 
> :happydance::happydance: due date??Click to expand...

EDD of 22 August 2013 :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Maddy40 said:


> Hi everyone - just to let you know that our November IUI was successful and our BFP was confirmed today :)

Congratulations!! So exciting!!


----------



## Beemama321

Maddy40 said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - just to let you know that our November IUI was successful and our BFP was confirmed today :)
> 
> :happydance::happydance: due date??Click to expand...
> 
> EDD of 22 August 2013 :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay! that's a great date. My birthday is the 21st


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies, unfortunately my HCG did not increase as expected - one last blood test on Wednesday but it seems I had a chemical/early miscarriage. :nope:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Maddy40 said:


> Hi ladies, unfortunately my HCG did not increase as expected - one last blood test on Wednesday but it seems I had a chemical/early miscarriage. :nope:

Oh Maddy Im so...sorry :( Chin up.


----------



## Kat S

Maddy40 said:


> Hi ladies, unfortunately my HCG did not increase as expected - one last blood test on Wednesday but it seems I had a chemical/early miscarriage. :nope:

Oh no...Maddy I'm so sorry :( I know you are heartbroken. Will you try again right away?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Im sorry Maddy....


----------

